# Why do out of closet FA's get silent when they see a pretty woman



## pmdogg (Aug 3, 2009)

Case:
Went to Jims, the manager at the front was huge. I observed that she had confidence, she kept looking at me, and me and her. I wasnt sure if she wanted to know if I needed catchup or napkins, or wanted the good stuff from me. ANyways, got up to the registar to pay, froze and stared. Maybe I'm more afraid of her suituation, not mine. No ways to fix it, the awkwardness has already begun. How bad I just want to be myself, outgoing, witty, and charming. Nothing comes out. I walk away saying, she probably has a boyfriend. How do you do it. I could pick up skinny chicks better than looking like a shmuk in front of a real deal BBW in front of me.


----------



## Teleute (Aug 3, 2009)

Haha... dude, it's the same for EVERYONE. Not in front of BBWs, I mean, but pretty much everyone gets nervous and acts like an ass around people they find attractive... we're all much better at picking up people we don't like


----------



## pmdogg (Aug 3, 2009)

You must know that I am extremely outgoing, guess i was born that way. Around an attractive hot big girl, i turn into a mime. Dont know what it is.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Aug 3, 2009)

Did you try miming "Hi...I'd like to know if you'd go out with me?"


----------



## kayrae (Aug 4, 2009)

Hahahaha... I'm the same way. I had a crush on a college classmate a couple of years ago. One night he was deejaying at an event and climbed down the stage, and started dancing with me --- I froze! One of my friends kept nudging me to dance with him, but I... could... not... move. I really froze. It was such a surreal moment. 

And I'm not a shy dancer, nope.

This happened twice more with two different men that I was really attracted to. The second time happened at Love Fest, a San Francisco imitation of the Berlin's Love Parade. I was dancing to drum 'n bass. A good looking man approached me to dance... I couldn't move. The third time was the exact same, different place.

I didn't talk to any of them. So... my condolences. I know the feeling very well.


----------



## mossystate (Aug 4, 2009)

I am really confused here. At 7:56 this evening, in another thread, you were talking about your wife. You said something about how she might think you want her to be a really big ' girl ' and leave her.

If you have a woman, are you REALLY coming out here asking people how best to hit on other women?...really? 


Just wondering how you define charming.


----------



## TallFatSue (Aug 4, 2009)

Teleute said:


> Haha... dude, it's the same for EVERYONE. Not in front of BBWs, I mean, but pretty much everyone gets nervous and acts like an ass around people they find attractive... we're all much better at picking up people we don't like


My husband definitely acted like an ass when he met me, but he wasn't quiet about it. Nosirree! He talked wayyyy too much. His older sister and I had become good friends in college, and when he was a freshman he became intrigued by the big tall fat girl (me) hanging out (literally and figuratively) with his sister. To complicate matters he was not an FA and he did not like fat girls, but he found himself smitten by the fattest girl he ever met. Apparently he wanted to get to know me in the worst way, so he did -- in the worst way. He must have told me every fat joke he knew. Either he was trying to talk himself out of falling in love with me, or he had no idea how to deal with so much fat so he overcompensated. But all's well that ends well, because to atone for his inept behavior he is now serving a life sentence as my devoted husband. :smitten:



mossystate said:


> I am really confused here. At 7:56 this evening, in another thread, you were talking about your wife. You said something about how she might think you want her to be a really big ' girl ' and leave her.
> 
> If you have a woman, are you REALLY coming out here asking people how best to hit on other women?...really?
> 
> ...


Verrrry good observation. I've encountered more than a few men like this in the past year. Since early last year I travelled on business far more than usual, as my boss "volunteered" several of us managers to fan out across the country and help our sales reps drum up business during the recession. So I spent a lot of time entertaining potential clients and hanging out in hotels, bars and restaurants. Finally those travels seem to be behind me, but it paid off because new clients are visiting us and we're entertaining them locally. Anyway after a few drinks a few men men have told me that they married thin women but they really always loved fat women. They married thin women only due to peer pressure or because they were in denial about their preference for fat women. Naturally I politely but firmly told them that with this wedding ring on my finger, nothing was going to happen. Not to mention that I was at least 10 years older (ah, the youth-inducing qualities of fat  ). They made commitments to their wives, and they had better live up to them. If they really always loved fat women, then they should have been man enough to marry one in the first place, and not be on the prowl for a fat woman on the side. Fat women weren't designed to be side dishes, ya know. We're the main course. :eat2:


pmdogg said:


> You must know that I am extremely outgoing, guess i was born that way. Around an attractive hot big girl, i turn into a mime. Dont know what it is.


Well, if you are indeed married, maybe that's your adultery prevention circuitry kicking in.


----------



## FatAndProud (Aug 4, 2009)

Grow some balls. If you ask her out, what was the worst that could happen?

Rejection is a mighty fine thing. Live and learn. 

P.S. YANKEES TOTALLY ARE KICKING ASSSS! (Not related to thread)


----------



## Melian (Aug 4, 2009)

mossystate said:


> I am really confused here. At 7:56 this evening, in another thread, you were talking about your wife. You said something about how she might think you want her to be a really big ' girl ' and leave her.
> 
> If you have a woman, are you REALLY coming out here asking people how best to hit on other women?...really?
> 
> ...



BUSTED!!!!


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Aug 4, 2009)

The best way to land a hot fat girl is to go up to her and repeat this passage and don't change a thing about it. 

_*I have come open with me "wife" but she takes no effort to be who she wants to be. Her mind needs help, and that help comes from zoloft. which helps, but not for someone who is going through depression and 5 shits later (side affect from zoloft)*_


----------



## StarWitness (Aug 4, 2009)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> The best way to land a hot fat girl is to go up to her and repeat this passage and don't change a thing about it.
> 
> _*I have come open with me "wife" but she takes no effort to be who she wants to be. Her mind needs help, and that help comes from zoloft. which helps, but not for someone who is going through depression and 5 shits later (side affect from zoloft)*_



...when my mind cleared, I was naked and on all fours.


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 4, 2009)

StarWitness said:


> ...when my mind cleared, I was naked and on all fours.



...fifty feet off the ground in a tree that didn't have any branches below me.


----------



## BoomSnap (Aug 4, 2009)

pmdogg said:


> I wasn't sure if she wanted to know if I needed catchup or napkins, or wanted the good stuff from me.




Or making sure she memorized your features for the police report.:happy:


----------



## Miss Vickie (Aug 4, 2009)

Lucky "wife".

Maybe, if you really want her to feel better, you should stop going to bars to pick up other women. Call me old fashioned, but if I knew my sweetie was actively pursuing other women, I somehow think that wouldn't help improve my frame of mind. Especially if he were discussing my private bodily functions in PUBLIC.

What a gem.

As to why you were unable to say something to the gorgeous BBW at the restaurant, perhaps your better self was guiding you. Perhaps a part of you knew that trying to score some action, with a "wife" (quotes or not) at home, is really uncool. That's what I'll choose to believe, since I refuse to believe that anyone could be so completely heartless and cruel.


----------



## StarWitness (Aug 4, 2009)

Blackjack said:


> ...fifty feet off the ground in a tree that didn't have any branches below me.



I've made it my mission to save this redwood, and no amount of sexy FA talk is going to change that.


----------



## Teleute (Aug 4, 2009)

Wow... I totally hadn't read his other thread before I saw this one. That's special. Also, didn't this guy post a personal ad a while ago? I remember telling him to go check out the singles thread. Man, I hope nobody responded to the ad... 

Edit: Yeah, here it is... >link< No mention of the wife either. 

Dude, if you're going to be looking for some extramarital action, at least be upfront about it. It's already pretty damn unfair for your wife, since it's pretty obvious you don't have an open relationship... don't go tangling some other poor woman up in this mess without warning her what she's getting into.


----------



## wrestlingguy (Aug 4, 2009)

Teleute said:


> Wow... I totally hadn't read his other thread before I saw this one. That's special. Also, didn't this guy post a personal ad a while ago? I remember telling him to go check out the singles thread. Man, I hope nobody responded to the ad...
> 
> Edit: Yeah, here it is... >link< No mention of the wife either.
> 
> Dude, if you're going to be looking for some extramarital action, at least be upfront about it. It's already pretty damn unfair for your wife, since it's pretty obvious you don't have an open relationship... don't go tangling some other poor woman up in this mess without warning her what she's getting into.



Yeah, and like it wasn't enough, everyone in Dimensions now knows how often she poops.:bow:


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Aug 4, 2009)

pmdogg said:


> Case:
> Went to Jims, the manager at the front was huge.



I love it when a man calls me huge, don't know how she could resist you. 



TallFatSue said:


> Fat women weren't designed to be side dishes, ya know. We're the main course. :eat2:



I love this! Can I use it as a quote at the bottom of my page?


----------



## pmdogg (Aug 4, 2009)

I just read all the replies and, what can I say? Nothing obviously. If there is anything, all I can say is that when you mix ambien and alcohol, it can't be a good thing. However, I will say that I never mentioned anything sexual in nature, so if I was percieved as being a cheating ass then I'm sorry. It is a little startling that everytime I post on this forum, something is taken out of context and I end up getting judged for it. Maybe this forum isn't the place where people are here to get acceptance. I won't make excuses for myself. Normally everyone here is really accepting, except when I post a comment. My fault for being human I guess. I'm just being honest, and I would never intentionally say or do something to harm anyone. Best of luck and happiness to you all. Time to say goodbye to dims and go elsewhere.


----------



## pmdogg (Aug 4, 2009)

I guess maybe it would be different if I hadn't made comments that made it look like I was an ass. I can't blame ya'll for thinking the way you do.


----------



## TallFatSue (Aug 4, 2009)

TallFatSue said:


> Fat women weren't designed to be side dishes, ya know. We're the main course. :eat2:





JerseyGirl07093 said:


> I love this! Can I use it as a quote at the bottom of my page?


Absolutely! Please do!


----------



## mossystate (Aug 4, 2009)

pmdogg said:


> Case:
> Went to Jims, the manager at the front was huge. I observed that she had confidence, she kept looking at me, and me and her. I wasnt sure if she wanted to know if I needed catchup or napkins, or* wanted the good stuff from me*. ANyways, got up to the registar to pay, froze and stared. *Maybe I'm more afraid of her suituation, not mine*. No ways to fix it, the awkwardness has already begun. How bad I just want to be myself, outgoing, witty, and charming. Nothing comes out. *I walk away saying, she probably has a boyfriend.* How do you do it. * I could pick up skinny chicks *better than looking like a shmuk in front of a real deal BBW in front of me. ////
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pmdogg (Aug 4, 2009)

Don't draw conclusions on what I mentioned before. Some of those comments were made when I was not within my own judgement. I'm not trying to promote drugs or anything, but when you drink a 6 pack and take ambien, you loose your mind. You won't even remember what you did the next day, however, being totally co-herint of myslef. I was diagnosed with insommnia after I came back from my 5th tour in the navy. It helps, but it helps a little too much. No, I'm not trying to hook up with anyone here, even though it seems that way. When I said those things, I have my friiends attest that I was not right. Does it make me a bad guy? I personnally think that there is issues with every person, no matter how deep or shallow it is,. For myself, I realize that most people say what they want to say becuase it takes the attenton off of them. Everyone strivew to be good in life, but they are just normal peope, I'm no different than anyone else, (maybe I'm a little more gullabel,excepting, and I give in a lot. SO much about me, Time to end this. Maybe sometime else, that is if this post doesnt turn into a complete bashing


----------



## Carrie (Aug 4, 2009)

I would just like to say that if pmdogg is granted amnesty for the goofy things he said while jacked up on Ambien and pineapple passion wine coolers, I want _every_ dumbass thing I ever typed here while in a Benadryl haze stricken from my record. And there have been a lot. 

Sooooo.... warm up your "delete" button, mods. :batting:


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 4, 2009)

Carrie said:


> I would just like to say that if pmdogg is granted amnesty for the goofy things he said while jacked up on Ambien and pineapple passion wine coolers, I want _every_ dumbass thing I ever typed here while in a Benadryl haze stricken from my record. And there have been a lot.
> 
> Sooooo.... warm up your "delete" button, mods. :batting:



SHHH - Mods don't need a "delete" button - provide aspirin...


----------



## pmdogg (Aug 4, 2009)

I appreciate you making me feel a little better! I give you guys mad props


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Aug 4, 2009)

TallFatSue said:


> Fat women weren't designed to be side dishes, ya know. We're the main course. :eat2:





JerseyGirl07093 said:


> I love this! Can I use it as a quote at the bottom of my page?





TallFatSue said:


> Absolutely! Please do!



Done and done! Thank you! :bow:


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 5, 2009)

Shit, no wonder my generation is so often said to not take responsibility for their actions.



pmdogg said:


> Don't draw conclusions on what I mentioned before. Some of those comments were made when I was not within my own judgement. I'm not trying to promote drugs or anything, but when you drink a 6 pack and take ambien, you loose your mind.



So it wasn't your own judgement to drink a six pack and take medication?



> I was diagnosed with insommnia after I came back from my 5th tour in the navy.



This is a bummer, and I'm sorry to hear that you're suffering from it. Ambien does fuck you up, though, so maybe see if you can get a different perscription for it. You also probably want to not drink alcohol while you take it or any other medication.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Aug 5, 2009)

pmdogg said:


> I just read all the replies and, what can I say? Nothing obviously. If there is anything, all I can say is that when you mix ambien and alcohol, it can't be a good thing.



Seriously???_* Seriously???*_ Did you ever happen to read the bottle that the Ambien comes with that tells you to avoid alcohol when taking this drug? You're lucky that you only got a case of honest verbal diarrhea! It could have killed you.



> However, I will say that I never mentioned anything sexual in nature, so if I was percieved as being a cheating ass then I'm sorry. It is a little startling that everytime I post on this forum, something is taken out of context and I end up getting judged for it.



Yeah I can see how we'd be totally confused, what what you saying you were trying to pick up women 'n all while talking about your wife's bowel movements. I mean, that's just so... chivalric, don't you think? So tell us, what "context" have we missed? 



> Maybe this forum isn't the place where people are here to get acceptance.



What about acceptance for your wife? What about discussing her personal issues in a public venue? What about the integrity of your relationship? "Acceptance" doesn't mean you get to act like a jackass and get rewarded for it. If you want that, I suggest you try some of the teen websites. There's a lot of that there.



> I won't make excuses for myself.



Except you did. Just like you said you were leaving Dimensions, but you didn't. What, didn't get enough hot babes yet?



pmdogg said:


> I guess maybe it would be different if I hadn't made comments that made it look like I was an ass. I can't blame ya'll for thinking the way you do.



Yes, it would. If you're not an ass, that's great. But posting shit about your wife's... shit, about her emotional problems while you try to hook up with every fat chick you find is disgusting.



pmdogg said:


> Don't draw conclusions on what I mentioned before. Some of those comments were made when I was not within my own judgement. I'm not trying to promote drugs or anything, but when you drink a 6 pack and take ambien, you loose your mind. You won't even remember what you did the next day, however, being totally co-herint of myslef.



Maybe you didn't know this about Ambien, but you're supposed to take it and go to _bed_, to _sleep_. Not take it and post online. And you sure as hell shouldn't take it with alcohol. Until you can be responsible with a powerful medication like Ambien, I suggest you not take it. Because you could do much worse than come off like a jackass on a message board. You could drive, as an example. Take the pill (and not with alcohol), and get your happy ass into bed.



> I was diagnosed with insommnia after I came back from my 5th tour in the navy. It helps, but it helps a little too much. No, I'm not trying to hook up with anyone here, even though it seems that way. When I said those things, I have my friiends attest that I was not right. Does it make me a bad guy? I personnally think that there is issues with every person, no matter how deep or shallow it is,. For myself, I realize that most people say what they want to say becuase it takes the attenton off of them. Everyone strivew to be good in life, but they are just normal peope, I'm no different than anyone else, (maybe I'm a little more gullabel,excepting, and I give in a lot. SO much about me, Time to end this. Maybe sometime else, that is if this post doesnt turn into a complete bashing



Blah blah blah, blaming others for your own mistakes, blah blah blah. it's your poor wife who's gullible.


----------



## FatAndProud (Aug 5, 2009)

You have just encountered the internet police, pmdogg. It is their sole purpose on the internets to find cheaters, liars, and hot guys that they can't have and yell over the internets at them, hoping it will get to them.

You have entered the internets. Beware.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Aug 5, 2009)

FatAndProud said:


> You have just encountered the internet police, pmdogg. It is their sole purpose on the internets to find cheaters, liars, and *hot guys that they can't have *and yell over the internets at them, hoping it will get to them.
> 
> You have entered the internets. Beware.



That's my crime. I want pmdogg so badly that I feel all busted up inside.


----------



## Webmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Teleute said:


> Haha... dude, it's the same for EVERYONE. Not in front of BBWs, I mean, but pretty much everyone gets nervous and acts like an ass around people they find attractive... we're all much better at picking up people we don't like



That is, unfortunately, very true.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Aug 5, 2009)

pmdogg said:


> you drink a 6 pack and take ambien, you loose your mind.





FatAndProud said:


> hot guys that they can't have



WUT. I COULD TOTALLY HAVE PMDOGG. I don't know what you're talking about, he practically comes pre-roofied.

srsly though, don't do drugs.


----------



## Mini (Aug 5, 2009)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> srsly though, don't do drugs.



Unless you're an asshole, in which case my advice is to overdose!


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Aug 5, 2009)

People never seem to be silent around me, guess that doesn't speak well for my beauty. There goes my lifetime goal of being considered a MILF! :doh:


----------



## mossystate (Aug 5, 2009)

FatAndProud said:


> It is their sole purpose on the internets to find cheaters, liars, and hot guys that they can't have and yell over the internets at them, hoping it will get to them.





It's true....I like cold men.......................



..............................oh....shit.....I don't suppose that is an _accepted_ kink out here.....is it.






* slinks off to watch the complete boxed set of Six Feet Under *


----------



## SparkGirl (Aug 5, 2009)

*Well, I would sure be depressed if my husband went online AND posted that information about me AND hit on other women AND had a personal ad. We women, we're just nuts eh? The things we demand and expect!! Listen, all you crazy bitches, you better cut it out if you want to keep a prince like this!!!*
*Methinks he needs more than just Ambien.


BothGunsBlazing said:


> The best way to land a hot fat girl is to go up to her and repeat this passage and don't change a thing about it.
> 
> _*I have come open with me "wife" but she takes no effort to be who she wants to be. Her mind needs help, and that help comes from zoloft. which helps, but not for someone who is going through depression and 5 shits later (side affect from zoloft)*_


----------



## Miss Vickie (Aug 5, 2009)

FatAndProud said:


> You have just encountered the internet police, pmdogg. It is their sole purpose on the internets to find cheaters, liars, and hot guys that they can't have and yell over the internets at them, hoping it will get to them.
> 
> You have entered the internets. Beware.



You're so right. The internets is a place where women will not only agree with but cheer any kind of misogynistic behavior because it scores them points with "the boys". They're so desperate for any positive male attention that they'd even support someone who is scoring for chicks to cheat on his wife with. These women will turn on their sisters if it means having a FA give them attention.

Definitely. Beware the internet. Sisterhood? In some cases? Apparently? Is just a joke, and a poor one at that.


----------



## littlefairywren (Aug 5, 2009)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> The best way to land a hot fat girl is to go up to her and repeat this passage and don't change a thing about it.
> 
> _*I have come open with me "wife" but she takes no effort to be who she wants to be. Her mind needs help, and that help comes from zoloft. which helps, but not for someone who is going through depression and 5 shits later (side affect from zoloft)*_



I had just sat down with a cup of tea and read this. I was mid swallow, spat all over my screen and was laughing so hard tipped the last of my tea into my keyboard!! Hilarious


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 6, 2009)

While I don't condone the OP's flat out adultery, I will say that certain pills can make someone go crazy. I said a lot of nasty things to and about people while popping painkillers from November to February and hardly remember any of it. Still doesn't give him any right to cheat on his wife though...shame on you.

Now as for the subject when guys go silent when they see a pretty woman, its human nature. Girls that turn our heads

Oh and FatandProud.....bite me. Wait till Josh Beckett comes to town


----------



## Wild Zero (Aug 6, 2009)

Ambien, beer and the internet? Dude knows how to party


----------



## FatAndProud (Aug 6, 2009)

Ok, cheating husband aside....I think Dimensions has lately become a bickering, festering pool of assholes that don't allow new posters the time of day because they might have differing opinions than the old, experience posters who seem to own Dimensions lol. I just think it'd be awesome if y'all would lighten up and just ignore someone if you know they are doing dirt. What I'm saying is "Can't we all just get along?"


----------



## SparkGirl (Aug 6, 2009)

*You should check out the Forum Bullies thread on the main board (if you haven't already).*



FatAndProud said:


> Ok, cheating husband aside....I think Dimensions has lately become a bickering, festering pool of assholes that don't allow new posters the time of day because they might have differing opinions than the old, experience posters who seem to own Dimensions lol. I just think it'd be awesome if y'all would lighten up and just ignore someone if you know they are doing dirt. What I'm saying is "Can't we all just get along?"


----------



## Mini (Aug 6, 2009)

FatAndProud said:


> Ok, cheating husband aside....I think Dimensions has lately become a bickering, festering pool of assholes that don't allow new posters the time of day because they might have differing opinions than the old, experience posters who seem to own Dimensions lol. I just think it'd be awesome if y'all would lighten up and just ignore someone if you know they are doing dirt. What I'm saying is "Can't we all just get along?"



You're right, we should be more accepting of adulterers, racists, bigots, et al. Dimensions would be a far better place if we left aside all notions of decency and allowed people to show their ass all the time.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Aug 6, 2009)

Wild Zero said:


> Ambien, beer and the internet? Dude knows how to party



Who are these goons?


----------



## wrestlingguy (Aug 6, 2009)

FatAndProud said:


> Ok, cheating husband aside....I think Dimensions has lately become a bickering, festering pool of assholes that don't allow new posters the time of day because they might have differing opinions than the old, experience posters who seem to own Dimensions lol. I just think it'd be awesome if y'all would lighten up and just ignore someone if you know they are doing dirt. What I'm saying is "Can't we all just get along?"



That all sounds good on the surface, but you forgot that it was only after you had already taken some jabs at "the internet police".

I'm all good with us getting along, but here are the things you glossed over with this post:

1. By not addressing his original post at the outset, it's almost like inferring that Dimensions as a whole would condone that behavior.

2. We can all get along, yet still retain our own opinions. 

i hope you can see this.


----------



## mossystate (Aug 6, 2009)

FatAndProud said:


> Ok, cheating husband aside....I think Dimensions has lately become a bickering, festering pool of assholes that don't allow new posters the time of day because they might have differing opinions than the old, experience posters who seem to own Dimensions lol. I just think it'd be awesome if y'all would lighten up and just ignore someone if you know they are doing dirt. What I'm saying is "Can't we all just get along?"




And telling this newish poster to " grow some balls "...that is kind and understanding. Oh, I know...you were just being sassy. OK.


----------



## katorade (Aug 6, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> Who are these goons?



I don't know, but I want to set all of them on fire.


----------



## SparkGirl (Aug 6, 2009)

*So should I put "festering pool of asshole" under my name? Gives me such a warm and fuzzy feeling inside. I wanna go hug kittens.*


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Aug 6, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> Who are these goons?





katorade said:


> I don't know, but I want to set all of them on fire.



You can do that right after I'm done punching all of them in the face.


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Aug 6, 2009)

FatAndProud said:


> Ok, cheating husband aside....I think Dimensions has lately become a bickering, festering pool of assholes that don't allow new posters the time of day because they might have differing opinions than the old, experience posters who seem to own Dimensions lol. I just think it'd be awesome if y'all would lighten up and just ignore someone if you know they are doing dirt. What I'm saying is "Can't we all just get along?"



You must spread some reputation around before giving it to FatAndProud again.

Can somebody please rep FatAndProud, please?


----------



## frankman (Aug 6, 2009)

CurvaceousBBWLover said:


> You must spread some reputation around before giving it to FatAndProud again.
> 
> Can somebody please rep FatAndProud, please?



I most certainly cannot. 
Good taste doesn't allow it.


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 6, 2009)

CurvaceousBBWLover said:


> You must spread some reputation around before giving it to FatAndProud again.
> 
> Can somebody please rep FatAndProud, please?








*Welcoming Comittee Rep to arrive shortly *



frankman said:


> I most certainly cannot.
> Good taste doesn't allow it.


----------



## katorade (Aug 6, 2009)

frankman said:


> I most certainly cannot.
> Good taste doesn't allow it.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Aug 7, 2009)

FatAndProud said:


> Ok, cheating husband aside....I think Dimensions has lately become a bickering, festering pool of assholes that don't allow new posters the time of day because they might have differing opinions than the old, experience posters who seem to own Dimensions lol. I just think it'd be awesome if y'all would lighten up and just ignore someone if you know they are doing dirt. What I'm saying is "Can't we all just get along?"



And this post isn't in any way adding to that? This post is the epitome of sunshine and puppies? Of supporting your friendly community members? 

How about if you want to "get along", you try... um... actually "getting along", not calling us a bunch of festering assholes because we call a philandering asshat (no offense!) on his shit.


----------



## SocialbFly (Aug 7, 2009)

Miss Vickie said:


> And this post isn't in any way adding to that? This post is the epitome of sunshine and puppies? Of supporting your friendly community members?
> 
> How about if you want to "get along", you try... um... actually "getting along", not calling us a bunch of festering assholes because we call a philandering asshat (no offense!) on his shit.



Vickie, play fair, maybe she likes philandering asshats


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 7, 2009)

Miss Vickie said:


> And this post isn't in any way adding to that? This post is the epitome of sunshine and puppies? Of supporting your friendly community members?
> 
> How about if you want to "get along", you try... um... actually "getting along", not calling us a bunch of festering assholes because we call a philandering asshat (no offense!) on his shit.



This is the same girl who once told me to "get cancer!" so the phrase "can't we all get along" coming from her makes me laugh in ways only Psych, The 3 Stooges and the Oakland Raider fans reactions to the Snow Bowl can make me.

She does have a point though, Dims is pretty much a free for all where if you have a certain amount of rep you can let the fists fly with no reprimand.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Aug 7, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> She does have a point though, Dims is pretty much a free for all where if you have a certain amount of rep you can let the fists fly with no reprimand.




I've seen this said several times lately and have to disagree. There are times when no matter how much rep someone has they have been banned or received infractions, or even been on the bottom of a dog pile of posters who don't like what they've had to say. 

I think people who've been posting here for years have taken their lumps too, they've just taken them way before some of the newer posters started coming around. I know when I first started posting here there were several times where I felt like no matter what I posted it was the wrong thing. Eventually that all smoothed itself out and I've been coming around Dims for 8 years or more (probably more but I know for sure 8 years) and I still watch what I say and try to make sure and follow most of the rules.


----------



## mossystate (Aug 7, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> Dims is pretty much a free for all where if you have a certain amount of rep you can let the fists fly with no reprimand.




Still waiting for that list, Kevin. You can't just say this...over and over...and think it is going to make it true.


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 7, 2009)

Now the OP makes the dumbest move ( not once- but 3X) in posting some of the most ill advised threads ever... perhaps a safety code is needed when one is "impaired" to prevent this misshap - that or a recall button...

However, as for the three posting .. they are here to stay in DIMS for all to enjoy. ... "It is What it is"

Now do things eventually "smooth over" & folks look past this ... or will he forever be seen as this....








Only time will tell


Then again he might be having a good laugh seeing how so many folks are all riled up....


----------



## TotallyReal (Aug 7, 2009)

IM FUCKED UP ON COUGH SYRUP RIGHT NOW AND MAN DO I WANT TO FORUM BULLY >:] x x x


----------



## TotallyReal (Aug 7, 2009)

OP -- it's likely because gradual conditioning has left most "FAs" with the inability to respond naturally to stimulus they find pleasing. I'm sorry you're not in a satisfying marriage, but if you're not happy, you should confront the underlying issues you're facing, both personal and interpersonal, rather than continue on your current path. It will be difficult, but better for both of you in the long run.


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 7, 2009)

TotallyReal said:


> IM FUCKED UP ON COUGH SYRUP RIGHT NOW AND MAN DO I WANT TO FORUM BULLY >:] x x x















*CHEERS*


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 7, 2009)

mossystate said:


> Still waiting for that list, Kevin. You can't just say this...over and over...and think it is going to make it true.



I've thrown fists myself with no reprimand, I'm no angel either. Rather than wade through thread after thread looking for where people low blowed someone...I'll just wait and see the next shit disturbing thread and see what happens.


----------



## mossystate (Aug 7, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> I've thrown fists myself with no reprimand, I'm no angel either. Rather than wade through thread after thread looking for where people low blowed someone...I'll just wait and see the next shit disturbing thread and see what happens.



You said that ' the usual suspects ' have a habit of swooping in and telling men they are wrong for_ simply_ declaring a preference. I knew there would be no grand list, as it just does not happen, at least not the way you say it does. Just remember...disagreeing is not shit stirring. And, people tend to notice more when the people posting are those they already don't like. Trust me...some of us are not going to stop responding to people like the OP of this thread.


----------



## frankman (Aug 7, 2009)

mossystate said:


> Still waiting for that list, Kevin. You can't just say this...over and over...and think it is going to make it true.



It's the reason I'm waiting for those gold cans, just so I can burn someone. So I seriously hope he has a point, otherwise what's the point of rep when you can't f*ck someone's sh*t up?


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 7, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> I've thrown fists myself with no reprimand, I'm no angel either. Rather than wade through thread after thread looking for where people low blowed someone...I'll just wait and see the next shit disturbing thread and see what happens.



Or think of this Kevin... until that list is provided you'll be chased from Forum to Forum ... Post to Post until you two are Joined at the Hip....


----------



## BoomSnap (Aug 7, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> Now the OP makes the dumbest move ( not once- but 3X) in posting some of the most ill advised threads ever... perhaps a safety code is needed when one is "impaired" to prevent this misshap - that or a recall button...
> 
> However, as for the three posting .. they are here to stay in DIMS for all to enjoy. ... "It is What it is"
> 
> ...



Hey, not fair. Kate was a soul devouring snatch. Plus her haircut sucks too.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Aug 7, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> Or think of this Kevin... until that list is provided you'll be chased from Forum to Forum ... Post to Post until you two are Joined at the Hip....



Or, he could just stop making vague allusions to some kind of Dims conspiracy that keeps the FA man down.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Aug 7, 2009)

rep or no rep, if you say something STUPID, you are going to get called out on it. 

it's like if a dog shits on the floor, you put it's nose in it and say bad. If a person says something stupid, you put it's nose in it and say bad. Hopefully, if you do this enough, they'll stop saying stupid shit. 

this practice is unsuccessful 99% of the time, however, doing it is entertaining 100% of the time. so, there you go.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Aug 7, 2009)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> rep or no rep, if you say something STUPID, you are going to get called out on it.
> 
> it's like if a dog shits on the floor, you put it's nose in it and say bad. If a person says something stupid, you put it's nose in it and say bad. Hopefully, if you do this enough, they'll stop saying stupid shit.
> 
> this practice is unsuccessful 99% of the time, however, doing it is entertaining 100% of the time. so, there you go.



I have about a gazillion rep points and I've had my ass handed to me a zillionty times. So yeah. I agree.


----------



## mossystate (Aug 7, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> Or, he could just stop making vague allusions to some kind of Dims conspiracy that keeps the FA man down.



Yeah. I had the audacity to not enjoy him going from forum to forum...thread to thread...talking about how TUS ( the usual suspects ) are abusing gaggles of fat admirers. Then his wrastling buddy comes to help soothe him. I don't think I could get to his hip...it's occupied. Oh, and, yes, the entertainment part of it. Who doesn't like to be entertained. Whether with pictures of greasy men ( not my thing, but, lots of boys out here like it )..or a lil edyuuuuucation.

And, yes, TraciVaJOJO....you really have gotten to know your ass....lol


----------



## Bafta1 (Aug 7, 2009)

What on earth is all the shouting about?!


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 7, 2009)

mossystate said:


> Yeah. I had the audacity to not enjoy him going from forum to forum...thread to thread...talking about how TUS ( the usual suspects ) are abusing gaggles of fat admirers. Then his wrastling buddy comes to help soothe him. I don't think I could get to his hip...it's occupied. Oh, and, yes, the entertainment part of it. Who doesn't like to be entertained. Whether with pictures of greasy men ( not my thing, but, lots of boys out here like it )..or a lil edyuuuuucation.
> 
> And, yes, TraciVaJOJO....you really have gotten to know your ass....lol



Looks like you two could use some soothing over...


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 7, 2009)

Bafta1 said:


> What on earth is all the shouting about?!



Drama and adventure


----------



## TraciJo67 (Aug 7, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> Looks like you two could use some soothing over...



Well, if soothing includes a pair of steel-tipped boots, bourbon chocolates (still shrink-wrapped in the box), a baseball bat and a can of mace then yes ... soothe away. 


You may want to just leave it all on my doorstep, ring the bell, and then run away as fast as you can, though. I haven't eaten in a while, and I'm huuuuuungry.


----------



## mossystate (Aug 7, 2009)

Whoooooooosh









traci does kinda scare me...i don't think i have ever confessed this


----------



## TraciJo67 (Aug 7, 2009)

mossystate said:


> traci does kinda scare me...i don't think i have ever confessed this



I kinda, sorta scare myself sometimes too.


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 7, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> Well, if soothing includes a pair of steel-tipped boots, bourbon chocolates (still shrink-wrapped in the box), a baseball bat and a can of mace then yes ... soothe away.
> 
> 
> You may want to just leave it all on my doorstep, ring the bell, and then run away as fast as you can, though. I haven't eaten in a while, and I'm huuuuuungry.



Now you two lovely ladies don't need any steel-tipped boots - bats or mace ( is that how you treat nice folks bearing gifts)... And since your friend Mossy is in the PNW having that Heat Spell- the last thing she needs is weapons ( Extreme Heat just brings out the Best in People).

I think I'll just ring the Bell and hand you both of you the Bourbon Chocolates. We have to make sure that the order has reached it's destination And the look of surprize on both your faces would be priceless.


----------



## mossystate (Aug 7, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> I kinda, sorta scare myself sometimes too.



You are like that Divinyls song..... " when I think about you, I piss myself ".


----------



## exile in thighville (Aug 7, 2009)

mossystate said:


> I am really confused here. At 7:56 this evening, in another thread, you were talking about your wife. You said something about how she might think you want her to be a really big ' girl ' and leave her.
> 
> If you have a woman, are you REALLY coming out here asking people how best to hit on other women?...really?
> 
> ...



you really need to stop playing encyclopedia brown as a means to an ego


----------



## exile in thighville (Aug 7, 2009)

mossystate said:


> pmdogg said:
> 
> 
> > Case:
> ...


----------



## mossystate (Aug 7, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


> so goddamn irritating. he's probably unhappy in his marriage judging by his posts, but what if they were open? what if his wife doesn't fuck him? it's just none of your fucking business and self-aggrandizing harassment in the name of so-called feminism only makes actual feminists look bad.



In the name of feminism? Actual feminists? That is almost amusing. There are lots of other women who ' harass ' guys like this ( we won't get into the menfolk ). Is this like in grade school, where a boy puts a frog in your desk, cuz he actally really likes you, but can only throw a tantrum, or shine a ' bad ' light on a gal, one he tends to not shine on the rest of her fellow, non actual feminists?

None of my business? Well, then...good golly miss molly....shut down the presses, cuz, messageboards have it all wrong. Oh, and, don't make me go all EB on you, and find all those " fuck you'...you are doing this wrong...you should do this...that...my way...highway" that you sprinkle on people out here...ya know...as a way to judge...get in business that is pretty much not yours.

Time for you to go to the non- anon crush thread. It's time.



*eta...I am glad you are helping the OP, Dan. I can see that you must be doing it via PM. That's kind of you.


----------



## exile in thighville (Aug 7, 2009)

all that shit's been edited, you gotta keeps up.


----------



## exile in thighville (Aug 7, 2009)

and i'm not saying don't judge, i'm just saying your methods (message board harassment) solve nothing for him or his wife. they don't expose him, they don't improve him. without fail they assume the worst case scenario and moan formlessly.


----------



## kayrae (Aug 7, 2009)

On the other hand, her sleuthing skills inform us that he's married. Um... he did post an ad looking to hang out with other women. And uh... he didn't come right out and say that he was married. Very useful information to have. Especially when his "meet-up" was only for the ladies.


----------



## mossystate (Aug 7, 2009)

and I am saying I am glad you have helped him...truly helped him...and, actually, what he has done out here is the harassment...he wants help to get a new woman, while blaming the old one for all his woes ( and ain't nobody all the cause, no matter if they don't fuck someone ).....he wants tips.....I don't see all you boys helping him...why is that


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 7, 2009)

mossystate said:


> and I am saying I am glad you have helped him...truly helped him...and, actually, what he has done out here is the harassment...he wants help to get a new woman, while blaming the old one for all his woes ( and ain't nobody all the cause, no matter if they don't fuck someone ).....he wants tips.....I don't see all you boys helping him...why is that



OP doesn't need any help - He might be interested in one of you lovely ladies in this very thread...


----------



## wrestlingguy (Aug 7, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


> and i'm not saying don't judge, i'm just saying your methods (message board harassment) solve nothing for him or his wife. they don't expose him, they don't improve him. without fail they assume the worst case scenario and moan formlessly.



Dan, I think you know better than that. It's not our job to improve him, or his situation.

You've come to enough BBW events over the years to know who these guys are. They're the ones who don't pay to get into any of the events, hang in the lobby to try to pick up the "runoff", won't stay at the hotel where the event is held because they a. look for a cheaper hotel to do the hookie dookie and b. are most likely closet FA's who still are afraid to be seen with a big girl, including within the community that not only accepts, but embraces it. Oh yeah, and most of the time they're either married, or in a "relationship" with someone else. In most cases, they ARE the worst case scenario.

So, my perception here is that there's actually more problems in many of your eyes with the messenger, rather than the actual message. Step away from any personal feelings you may have about any particular poster, and you may see the merit to at least some of their posts.

Sorry, brother, but I gotta disagree with you on this one.


----------



## exile in thighville (Aug 7, 2009)

while cheap and uncool, there's nothing inherently _wrong_ with any of that unless they are in fact cheating, which is their cross to bear. 

i agree that the op is a scumbag, i just disagree with the witless, self-congratulatory manner mossy and others use when they feel they have "sleuthed" another gotcha. it's no more fulfilling than op's marriage.


----------



## wrestlingguy (Aug 7, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


> while cheap and uncool, there's nothing inherently _wrong_ with any of that unless they are in fact cheating, which is their cross to bear.
> 
> i agree that the op is a scumbag, i just disagree with the witless, self-congratulatory manner mossy and others use when they feel they have "sleuthed" another gotcha. it's no more fulfilling than op's marriage.



Having cheated in the past, as well as having been cheated on, I posted somewhere a while ago that it sucks to cheat, it sucks more to be cheated on.

There have been times when I've done a bit of sleuthing myself, and while I often confront the cheaters privately (both women and men), I'm somewhat proud of my work.

While I can't make up to the victims of my past cheating, I feel better knowing that I've exposed the rats in the same way I was exposed, hopefully so they'll learn from their mistakes, and not hurt the other person again. So. I'm gonna say that there is some fulfillment in doing this, at least moreso than the OP's marriage.


----------



## mossystate (Aug 7, 2009)

so, it's just the digging ( hell, taking my pinky fingernail and scratching ) that you most abhor...lots of dudes call guys like this...asshole...etc...6 of one, half dozen...etc...and, I have bigger tricks in my bag, where I truly pat myself on the back...exile, you stick with your patting your back...don't worry so much about my ways ( we both have some rather similar methods...makes ya wanna rethink things, I bet )

strident


----------



## frankman (Aug 7, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


> [...]it's just none of your fucking business. there's nothing clever or noble about searching someone's posts for inconsistencies to make yourself look better.[...]



But it's really funny.



exile in thighville said:


> and i'm not saying don't judge, i'm just saying your methods (message board harassment) solve nothing for him or his wife. they don't expose him, they don't improve him. [...]



But it's REALLY funny.



exile in thighville said:


> [...]i agree that the op is a scumbag, i just disagree with the witless, self-congratulatory manner mossy and others use when they feel they have "sleuthed" another gotcha. it's no more fulfilling than op's marriage.



BUT IT'S REALLY FUNNY.


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## superodalisque (Aug 7, 2009)

FatAndProud said:


> Ok, cheating husband aside....I think Dimensions has lately become a bickering, festering pool of assholes that don't allow new posters the time of day because they might have differing opinions than the old, experience posters who seem to own Dimensions lol. I just think it'd be awesome if y'all would lighten up and just ignore someone if you know they are doing dirt. What I'm saying is "Can't we all just get along?"



yes or note it and then get over it. i mean its good he was called out but just cuz you read his posts it doesn't mean you have to marry the guy. you are repped. post more often!

as usual another potentially interesting thread is taken over by something that no one has any way of knowing the truth about. unless you are the one in the relationship you have no way of knowing exacly what someone's sitation is. just be forewarned and beware and then move on to more positive and fertile ground. i'm sure most people here have no interest at all in whether this guy is married or not or even judging that situation since they have a real life and make connections with real people that they really do know--where it counts.

but it does make you wonder too--what's the motive for spending so much time for waiting for other people to slip up or show thier human imperfections and pounce on it. there is an alternative. instead of acknowledging that yes , like me, other people are imperfect so lets all enjoy life together and support each other in doing the right thing its better to just villifying everyone you can?
i don't know anyone on here who has never done anything that was wrong or at least wouldn't appear to be very wrong.

also some people like to be on dims to relax and socialize a bit. its not always you feel like looking at conflict at every turn. it can be fun sometimes but it gets tiresome when its more often than not. its especially tiresome when its personal re: someone you have no real personal knowledge of at all. in the long run its not that constructive either. and sometimes beyond just calling it out, out of a sense of justice, its none of your business. i think its good to make note of it and then just leave it alone as far as personal judgements etc... i'm sure anyone reading it can make their own assessment and will anyway.


----------



## superodalisque (Aug 7, 2009)

Mini said:


> You're right, we should be more accepting of adulterers, racists, bigots, et al. Dimensions would be a far better place if we left aside all notions of decency and allowed people to show their ass all the time.



you'll be pretty lonely then since apparently you're the only person who has never done anything wrong in your entire life


----------



## superodalisque (Aug 7, 2009)

pmdogg said:


> Case:
> Went to Jims, the manager at the front was huge. I observed that she had confidence, she kept looking at me, and me and her. I wasnt sure if she wanted to know if I needed catchup or napkins, or wanted the good stuff from me. ANyways, got up to the registar to pay, froze and stared. Maybe I'm more afraid of her suituation, not mine. No ways to fix it, the awkwardness has already begun. How bad I just want to be myself, outgoing, witty, and charming. Nothing comes out. I walk away saying, she probably has a boyfriend. How do you do it. I could pick up skinny chicks better than looking like a shmuk in front of a real deal BBW in front of me.



i've always wondered that myself. how are BBWs supposed to get to know someone if guys just sit next to you or stand near you and go silent? it makes me really nervous if i know someone may find me attractive but won't let me get to know them any better. it makes all kind of weird things wander through my mind. so rather than make fertile ground for thoughts of axe murderer or something its probably its better for FAs to fill up the space with anything else if even its seems dumb.

PS: if you are having probs with your wife maybe you should spend the time communicating with her. it would be way more helpful to you as far as results go.


----------



## SocialbFly (Aug 7, 2009)

superodalisque said:


> you'll be pretty lonely then since apparently you're the only person who has never done anything wrong in your entire life



it pains me to defend Mini here, but honestly Super...there are social mores that determine acceptable behavior in american society, and here, unlike other areas of the world, cheating is not acceptable, not admired and not encouraged..for whatever reason...

i dont think Mini made it as a judgement call...i think he was just stating the guy is a turkey and calling him out only makes it a day...not Thanksgiving...


----------



## SocialbFly (Aug 7, 2009)

superodalisque said:


> PS: if you are having probs with your wife maybe you should spend the time communicating with her. it would be way more helpful to you as far as results go.



and that is what most of us are trying to say, although you said it better


----------



## superodalisque (Aug 7, 2009)

SocialbFly said:


> it pains me to defend Mini here, but honestly Super...there are social mores that determine acceptable behavior in american society, and here, unlike other areas of the world, cheating is not acceptable, not admired and not encouraged..for whatever reason...
> 
> i dont think Mini made it as a judgement call...i think he was just stating the guy is a turkey and calling him out only makes it a day...not Thanksgiving...



thats cool too. i know what you mean. but its just that i have so many friends who are or have been adulterers , bigots etc... and they are still good people even if they are flawed. i don't agree with what they do and i don't condone it either but i still try and show them respect because that could be me. i couldn't put myself beyond making the same mistake that people who i thought were stronger and more disciplined than i am could make. its just that i don't think that saying things that might seem disrespectful to people help very much in most situations especially if you don't know the whole story. there have been times when i did assume i had the entire story on something and when i found out what the truth was i was embarrassed by the things i had done or said because i THOUGHT i knew. don't get me wrong. i'm not defending anybody's right to behave badly. its just that today i'm not on my own morality high horse. but i'm riding high sometimes myself. i'm trying to be better about that.


----------



## exile in thighville (Aug 7, 2009)

frankman said:


> But it's really funny.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



stick around 

it ain't


----------



## Mini (Aug 7, 2009)

superodalisque said:


> you'll be pretty lonely then since apparently you're the only person who has never done anything wrong in your entire life



I've been the "other guy." Once, granted, but I still know that it's fuckin' inexcusable. And I'm not going to post a fucking thread asking for fucking advice on how to do it to some other dude.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 7, 2009)

StarWitness said:


> ...when my mind cleared, I was naked and on all fours.



I chortled.....loudly......thank you :wubu:




BothGunsBlazing said:


> rep or no rep, if you say something STUPID, you are going to get called out on it.
> 
> it's like if a dog shits on the floor, you put it's nose in it and say bad. If a person says something stupid, you put it's nose in it and say bad. Hopefully, if you do this enough, they'll stop saying stupid shit.
> 
> this practice is unsuccessful 99% of the time, however, doing it is entertaining 100% of the time. so, there you go.



Yes, this would be one hella boring site....and not worth the stopping by if dumbasses were allowed to say any stupid shit they want and everyone else was supposed to read it and never express an opinion. Actually...that sounds like a stupid idea in itself :blink:



exile in thighville said:


> you really need to stop playing encyclopedia brown as a means to an ego



Actually...that sweet fellow bumped his own thread from last year a couple of days ago talking about his wife.....I already knew before Mossy said anything. What I didn't know was about the personal ad post someone mentioned.


If it's no one's business, why is he posting here about his wife's very personal problems? Depression, Zoloft and diarrhea...the guy needs to learn to shut his yack. 

Calling out married men hitting on women on this forum? I'm all for it.

I was talking to a man here a couple of years ago. Nice fellow. Sent me a PM....was patient through all my suspicions, answered all my questions, jumped through hoops to prove that he was exactly who he said he was.
He wanted to meet me- we were planning to meet for lunch. Well, we were until his wife called me one evening. His wife that he hadn't even been married to for a year.
She had found our PMs to each other when the dumbass left the dims window minimized on his computer and then she found my number on his cell and could see that he had called me a lot. He had told me about a trip he had recently taken- winds up that was their honeymoon. Gee....he left the wife/married/honeymoon part out.

She was a nice, kind, intelligent lady.......and she was concerned because I told her how badly I felt. She didn't want what he did to hurt my self-esteem. 

I didn't know he was married and she could tell from reading our convos that I had NO IDEA he was married. He told me he had been divorced for nine years. He showed me pictures of his children. 
If he had told me the truth, I wouldn't have talked to the guy more than polite conversation. I was set-up and lied to by him....and would have been used by him if he was anywhere as smart as he must have thought himself to be. 

He wasn't the last married guy on here to try to contact me for a meet up. Another one was sending me cards and letters in the mail- love poems and flattering words. One day, he mentioned his wife, out of the blue. Why not say those words to her? :blink:
I now have "married man radar" after my time spent here. 

Fuck those married lying guys. It IS my business if they try to contact me. Just like it's any other woman's business on here when a married guy is trying to arrange a meet up. I have a RIGHT to know if the guy I am thinking of meeting is married. 



kayrae said:


> On the other hand, her sleuthing skills inform us that he's married. Um... he did post an ad looking to hang out with other women. And uh... he didn't come right out and say that he was married. Very useful information to have. Especially when his "meet-up" was only for the ladies.



Yeah.....he just wants friends. Bet he asks for pics and if you have a cam FIRST THING 






wrestlingguy said:


> Dan, I think you know better than that. It's not our job to improve him, or his situation.
> 
> You've come to enough BBW events over the years to know who these guys are. They're the ones who don't pay to get into any of the events, hang in the lobby to try to pick up the "runoff", won't stay at the hotel where the event is held because they a. look for a cheaper hotel to do the hookie dookie and b. are most likely closet FA's who still are afraid to be seen with a big girl, including within the community that not only accepts, but embraces it. Oh yeah, and most of the time they're either married, or in a "relationship" with someone else. In most cases, they ARE the worst case scenario.
> 
> ...



Indeed.....



frankman said:


> But it's really funny.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes...and I hope that guy doesn't go away....ever. Reading his threads are really too much fun for me.

Yeah, I need to get out more :blush: :doh:

Frankman, are you married? :batting:


----------



## superodalisque (Aug 7, 2009)

Mini said:


> I've been the "other guy." Once, granted, but I still know that it's fuckin' inexcusable. And I'm not going to post a fucking thread asking for fucking advice on how to do it to some other dude.



i don't condone it either. but isn't there a big difference between posting a thread and actually doing it though? i'm not sure he has done anything. maybe he'll say that he did later if we ask. and if he truly is acting then he has to live with it. and will probably figure out how it really isn't worth it anyway, especially if people who have gone through it tell him why.

i wouldn't stamp you with a letter A just because you made a mistake before. as for advice... i look at it as a question that people who might not be trying to step out on someone might need answered as well. there are other people here besides the op. and since we have all said its not something we think he should be doing while married we can consider other FAs who might have the same problem. 

what would you tell a nice eligible single FA who can't seem to talk to anyone he finds attractive?


----------



## Mini (Aug 7, 2009)

superodalisque said:


> i don't condone it either. but isn't there a big difference between posting a thread and doing it though? i'm not sure he has done anything. maybe he'll say that he did later if we ask. and if he truly is acting then he has to live with it. and will probably figure out how it really isn't worth it especially if people who have gone through it tell him why.



You seem like a genuinely nice lady, so I am going to put this as politely as I'm able: You are giving this asshole far too much credit.


----------



## SocialbFly (Aug 7, 2009)

superodalisque said:


> thats cool too. i know what you mean. but its just that i have so many friends who are or have been adulterers , bigots etc... and they are still good people even if they are flawed. i don't agree with what they do and i don't condone it either but i still try and show them respect because that could be me. i couldn't put myself beyond making the same mistake that people who i thought were stronger and more disciplined than i am could make. its just that i don't think that saying things that might seem disrespectful to people help very much in most situations especially if you don't know the whole story. there have been times when i did assume i had the entire story on something and when i found out what the truth was i was embarrassed by the things i had done or said because i THOUGHT i knew. don't get me wrong. i'm not defending anybody's right to behave badly. its just that today i'm not on my own morality high horse. but i'm riding high sometimes myself. i'm trying to be better about that.



i agree Super, sometimes it is good to place ourselves in the other persons shoes, we dont know peoples situations, but you know, you dont need to see the poo to know if someone stepped in it...and that guy is up to his ears in what he has made...just saying...and he wants someone new to jump in??? as if....


----------



## stan_der_man (Aug 7, 2009)

Being an out of the closet FA myself... Funny thing is, when I see a pretty fat woman I can't shut-up... Actually, I seldom shut-up in general...

Oh never mind. :blush:


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Aug 7, 2009)

I have been cheated on and have been the other woman in the past. They both really suck in their own way, and I won't pretend to be in a position to judge this man for the decisions he makes regarding his marriage. Maybe its an open marriage who knows? Though if it is you would think that he would have been smart enough to mention that fact. 

What I do have an issue with us the total lack of respect he showed for his wife when he came on here and discussed her hygiene issues with little to no regard (IMO) for her feelings. What if this woman were to come on dimensions and read the things her husband said about her? I can only imagine the humiliation she would feel.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 7, 2009)

Gee, open marriage or not, when making a post to solicit ladies only to meet you, perhaps you should mention your alleged open marriage? Did he mention he was married in the post?

Not all women are interested in even friendships with married men on the net- open relationship or not. He was not honest if he did not say it....and saying "I was drunk" does not excuse anyone's behavior.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Aug 7, 2009)

SocialbFly said:


> i agree Super, sometimes it is good to place ourselves in the other persons shoes, we dont know peoples situations, but you know, you dont need to see the poo to know if someone stepped in it...and that guy is up to his ears in what he has made...just saying...and he wants someone new to jump in??? as if....



You know, I guess that's what I thought I was doing. Putting myself in his wife's shoes. Not only is he looking for hot babes on a public internet site, but he's talking about her very personal mental health and GI issues -- again, on a public website. I call that humiliating, and if I were her, I'd be horribly hurt and angry. 

To me she's the victim here. Maybe they do have an open marriage, and if that's so, he certainly could have said so and most of us wouldn't have said "boo". But the stuff about her depression, Zoloft and diarrhea? Beyond the pale.


----------



## exile in thighville (Aug 7, 2009)

Miss Vickie said:


> To me she's the victim here.



it's just not the community's job to police these assumptions! some horny idiot on the internet wants to meet women! get lives!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 7, 2009)

The community has plenty of SINGLE horny idiots already.....


----------



## Miss Vickie (Aug 7, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


> it's just not the community's job to police these assumptions! some horny idiot on the internet wants to meet women! get lives!



I expressed my opinion, and it's not your job to "police" mine. Today I helped three babies find their way into the world.

What did you do with your time?

Life? Yeah, I got one. How about you?


----------



## FatAndProud (Aug 8, 2009)

I Like Banana & Peanut Butter Sammiches.


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 8, 2009)

FatAndProud said:


> I Like Banana & Peanut Butter Sammiches.











*What No Cake*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 8, 2009)

FatAndProud said:


> I Like Banana & Peanut Butter Sammiches.



Are they fat sammiches?


----------



## FatAndProud (Aug 8, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> *What No Cake*



tease!!! :happy:


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 8, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Are they fat sammiches?



*Hmmm ...Feeder* 


===============================


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 8, 2009)

How much you weigh, Tony? and how many sammiches can you eatz in one sitting? :batting:


----------



## SocialbFly (Aug 8, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


> it's just not the community's job to police these assumptions! some horny idiot on the internet wants to meet women! get lives!



I know this is absolutely going to come across as condescending, but lets be honest here, when you have had a few more years of life kick you in the ass, i hope you reread some of the things you post, because i promise you....i absolutely assure you....your tune will change...


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 8, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> How much you weigh, Tony? and how many sammiches can you eatz in one sitting? :batting:



113398 grams and I can eat 1 'Elvis' Sammich -:eat2:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 8, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> 113398 grams and I can eat 1 'Elvis' Sammich -:eat2:



Got a cam?


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 8, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Got a cam?



*Even Better - I gots a Tape Measure*


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Aug 8, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> *What No Cake*



That sandwich isn't wearing a top!   Isn't that against forum rules?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 8, 2009)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> That sandwich isn't wearing a top!   Isn't that against forum rules?



It's the lower carb version....half the bread......


----------



## Teleute (Aug 8, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


> it's just not the community's job to police these assumptions! some horny idiot on the internet wants to meet women! get lives!



It's not our job to pass moral judgement on him for his philandering ways, sure, but I think pointing out the fact that he's married will keep any women here from falling into the situation that GEF encountered. That's why I said "if you're going to cheat, at least be up front about it"... some women are into the affair thing, and some really aren't. 

Regarding the embarrassing personal information about his wife - completely uncool. And I see no reason why people shouldn't tell him that. That's how boundaries are learned - you say something idiotic, people tell you how not cool that is, you (hopefully) learn what's acceptable conversation.


----------



## exile in thighville (Aug 8, 2009)

Teleute said:


> It's not our job to pass moral judgement on him for his philandering ways, sure, but I think pointing out the fact that he's married will keep any women here from falling into the situation that GEF encountered. That's why I said "if you're going to cheat, at least be up front about it"... some women are into the affair thing, and some really aren't.
> 
> Regarding the embarrassing personal information about his wife - completely uncool. And I see no reason why people shouldn't tell him that. That's how boundaries are learned - you say something idiotic, people tell you how not cool that is, you (hopefully) learn what's acceptable conversation.



for the top part - but it is our prerogative to judge him. that said, there's such a lynch mob mentality here that makes me believe people want to act on it too, which weirds me out.



SocialbFly said:


> I know this is absolutely going to come across as condescending, but lets be honest here, when you have had a few more years of life kick you in the ass, i hope you reread some of the things you post, because i promise you....i absolutely assure you....your tune will change...



no.



Miss Vickie said:


> I expressed my opinion, and it's not your job to "police" mine. Today I helped three babies find their way into the world.
> 
> What did you do with your time?
> 
> Life? Yeah, I got one. How about you?



i assisted with three abortions weirdly enough


----------



## superodalisque (Aug 8, 2009)

Mini said:


> You seem like a genuinely nice lady, so I am going to put this as politely as I'm able: You are giving this asshole far too much credit.



respectfully, weren't you once that same asshole once though? its interesting how someone else's asshole gets to be our humanity and our mistake.



hmmmm...


now what was this thread supposed to be about again?


----------



## frankman (Aug 8, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


> for the top part - but it is our prerogative to judge him. that said, there's such a lynch mob mentality here that makes me believe people want to act on it too, which weirds me out.



Dude, why are you so aggravated about how people react to this guy? I've known you to f*cking destroy people in intensely mean one-liner posts. Are you saying that ain't judgment?

@ superodalisque:

He said he was the other guy, which makes him like the persons the OP is trying to hit on. Both crap, like he admitted, but different. Plus, like various people said in various posts: it's about learning how to behave. People can make mistakes, but they can also expect to be told when they post 'em on the net, even by people who made similar mistakes. It's about not doing it again.


----------



## superodalisque (Aug 8, 2009)

frankman said:


> Dude, why are you so aggravated about how people react to this guy? I've known you to f*cking destroy people in intensely mean one-liner posts. Are you saying that ain't judgment?
> 
> @ superodalisque:
> 
> He said he was the other guy, which makes him like the persons the OP is trying to hit on. Both crap, like he admitted, but different. Plus, like various people said in various posts: it's about learning how to behave. People can make mistakes, but they can also expect to be told when they post 'em on the net, even by people who made similar mistakes. It's about not doing it again.



i can agree with that


----------



## katorade (Aug 8, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


> for the top part - but it is our prerogative to judge him. that said, there's such a lynch mob mentality here that makes me believe people want to act on it too, which weirds me out.



Oh please. I don't know you from Adam, and even I can tell you that there are dozens of people on here (besides the "lynch mob") that think you're a complete dick most of the time, and _don't_ think that it doesn't come from you sitting on a high horse. 
Most of your posts come off like you think your word is gospel, and it's really tiring listening to you defend the most unworthy arguments imaginable. You're a smart guy, go fight a battle that isn't this f***ing retarded. Go put effort forth into something that will make people actually WANT to take your words for truth, not 5 hours a day on why Dimensions users are all peons that are simply graced with your presence.


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 8, 2009)

* "Lynch mob" - "Usual Suspects"  * 


*Not in Dims - No Siree*


----------



## TallFatSue (Aug 8, 2009)

Teleute said:


> It's not our job to pass moral judgement on him for his philandering ways, sure, but I think pointing out the fact that he's married will keep any women here from falling into the situation that GEF encountered. That's why I said "if you're going to cheat, at least be up front about it"... some women are into the affair thing, and some really aren't.
> 
> Regarding the embarrassing personal information about his wife - completely uncool. And I see no reason why people shouldn't tell him that. That's how boundaries are learned - you say something idiotic, people tell you how not cool that is, you (hopefully) learn what's acceptable conversation.


In a weird way, the original poster kinda sorta reminds me of one of my old boyfriends who turned out to be more in love with himself than with me, so that didn't last long. I used to think that boyfriend considered himself God's gift to women, but now methinx he considers himself God's gift to himself. I can't say this is the case here, but there are certain similarities.

The way this year has gone (I've become good friends with a woman who turned out to be his baby sister), I knew it was only a matter of time before I saw Mr. Narcissist again, and it was last month at a pretty opulent wedding reception. Yes indeedy, he turned on the charm again when we were re-introduced, as if it had been only 3½ weeks since we last saw each other, not 3½ decades. He chatted me up as if I were the only woman in the room, and he danced right up to the line between being charming and outright flirting, without crossing it. It didn't matter that his wife and my husband were right there. But I won't flatter myself 'twas I who made him go gaga. Nope, Mr. Narcissist pretty much tried to charm the skirt off anyone in a skirt, right there in front of his poor wife. His wife could only shake her head and mumble "It's like I'm not even here!" and "Why do I put up with him?" I can only imagine she puts up with him because he's just too valuable, and he knows it. And I imagine that he unleashes his charm offensive wherever he goes, in order to stoke his own ego. He also seems to enjoy making his wife jealous, which probably also stokes his ego.


----------



## pmdogg (Aug 8, 2009)

I have been reading all your posts here in this thread over the last couple of days trying to come up with some kind of explanation for all of you that would try and smooth things over so that those of you who feel so strongly about what I have wrote might be able to forget about it. I finally came to the point of where I have to say something, but all its going to do is fuck me over even more I'm sure, because this shit will not seem to go away. I even tried to ask for one of the moderators to delete my profile because of my mistakes, however, it can't happen. Well, here goes, feel free to bash my words again, I really have lost the will to give a damn about people who don't even know me.

Judged by the threads and posts that I have made here, it is completely obvious to me that I made bad judgements when I had absolutely not a clue what I was writing about my medication mixed with acohol. I am a married man, who has struggles with his wife, just like any other marriage has. It was absolutely wrong to slander and put her down. I love my wife and I am loyal to her, despite what all of you may think. I disrespected her and I can't take what was written away. The posts that I made were written while I made a decision to drink and take meds. Trying to meet up with other women was a bad move as well. I have no intentions of meeting up with any woman from here. I wish that I could take those posts and delete them, because I did not mean to hurt anyone that is close to me or make it come across as if I had intentions of cheating or sneaking around. My issues are mine, I have to face what I have and make a change.

Finally, I want to put my own personal feelings to rest with all of the negative comments on here about me. You don't know me, you don't know what I've been through in my life. I am not perfect, neither are any of you. For those of you that choose to go from thread to thread putting people down and out, you suck. I'm not asking you to give me another chance, but rather to try and erase what was written. I have to deal with the consequenses of the shit that I wrote here.

If you read this post and have read my previous posts, you can obviously see that I make some sense of stuff. Those posts were badly written, and didn't make any sense. That should give you a pretty good indication that I was not of the right mind when I wrote it.


----------



## Teleute (Aug 8, 2009)

pmdogg,

Thank you for posting this. I'm glad to see you haven't left. Like I said before, making dumb statements and being told off for them is a big part of how we learn - the important thing is that we pick up on what we did/said that was uncool, admit that we were stupid, and make an effort to change our behavior in the future. Although things will still probably be a bit harder for you here because of the misjudgements you made at the start, it says a lot that you realize your mistakes and are trying to move past them; I think you probably still have a lot to learn about the community here, but you're trying, and that's a good start. It seems that frequently there are guys who show up on these forums, say some really dickish things, and when they're called on it they go "whatever, I don't have to deal with you stupid bitches anyway," and just leave. They never figure out WHY what they said was taken so badly by the community, and they certainly don't admit to making any mistakes. 

Regarding the intoxication: I imagine you have a whole lot of issues to work out with your wife. The booze helps us let out feelings and thoughts that we would otherwise keep contained, but it doesn't bring them into being. I'd suggest you at least talk with your wife and try to work some of these issues out, with counseling if necessary - reading a lot of the older threads on these forums may help you understand her point of view and what she's going through, especially threads about what it's like to be a fat woman. There are likely threads on depression in the health forum that will be helpful as well. 

Again, I'm glad to see you're still wanting to stick around, even after the initial missteps. Yeah, you're probably not likely to pick up any women on here now - but if you really want to work things out with your wife, that's a good thing. That doesn't mean this place can't be fun for you; there are plenty of married people, myself included, who flirt on this site in a fun and harmless way (commenting on pictures, etc). It's just not leading to hookups. I would definitely advise being a bit cautious with what you say, because you've made a less-than-ideal first impression, but I think there's a lot you can learn here which will help you and your relationship with your wife. 

Oh, and lay off the ambien and alcohol, would ya?


----------



## pmdogg (Aug 8, 2009)

For sure,
Ambien and alcohol mixed together makes me turn into something that I'm not, and I don't even know whats being said or written. Thats the biggest reason why those posts were made. I looked at all that shit and thought to myself, "WTF"!! Anyone who has ever mixed those two will understand what I'm talking about.

Post like the ones I made earlier won't happen again. I threw the ambien out. I can't say much for drinking, thats still going to happen I guess. But alcohol alone won't cause me to do dumb shit like that.


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 8, 2009)

pmdogg said:


> I have been reading all your posts here in this thread over the last couple of days trying to come up with some kind of explanation for all of you that would try and smooth things over so that those of you who feel so strongly about what I have wrote might be able to forget about it. I finally came to the point of where I have to say something, but all its going to do is fuck me over even more I'm sure, because this shit will not seem to go away. I even tried to ask for one of the moderators to delete my profile because of my mistakes, however, it can't happen. Well, here goes, feel free to bash my words again, I really have lost the will to give a damn about people who don't even know me.
> 
> Judged by the threads and posts that I have made here, it is completely obvious to me that I made bad judgements when I had absolutely not a clue what I was writing about my medication mixed with acohol. I am a married man, who has struggles with his wife, just like any other marriage has. It was absolutely wrong to slander and put her down. I love my wife and I am loyal to her, despite what all of you may think. I disrespected her and I can't take what was written away. The posts that I made were written while I made a decision to drink and take meds. Trying to meet up with other women was a bad move as well. I have no intentions of meeting up with any woman from here. I wish that I could take those posts and delete them, because I did not mean to hurt anyone that is close to me or make it come across as if I had intentions of cheating or sneaking around. My issues are mine, I have to face what I have and make a change.
> 
> ...



You walked into a hornet's nest, did you not expect to get stung?

The first couple of posts were personal ads, making it seem like you were single. Then you "get drunk and take pills" and proceed to type out that you're unhappily married and your wife's bowl movements annoy you.

There is no forgiveness on this forum, for ANYTHING. The internet police while bust you and call you on everything. Hell someone got ramrodded for a PRIVATE message that had no business being made public even if it was important.

Like I said, you walked into a hornet's nest. You came off as a swinger looking for a good time and insulted your wife in the process. This a predominantly female crowd and they don't appreciate men who act like that too much.

The only thing I can identify with was taking pills and not remembering anything, I've been guilty of that in the past.

Other than that, I suggest you come back only if you're willing to take shit for a bit. People don't forgive or forget around here....and besides you're married. Why put yourself in stressful situations on the internet when you can stay offline and go out with your wife in peace?


----------



## Teleute (Aug 8, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> You walked into a hornet's nest, did you not expect to get stung?
> 
> The first couple of posts were personal ads, making it seem like you were single. Then you "get drunk and take pills" and proceed to type out that you're unhappily married and your wife's bowl movements annoy you.
> 
> ...



While I agree that staying here will be stressful for him, I think that sticking around and reading up on past threads will be awfully helpful for peace and happiness in his marriage. A lot of the issues he's mentioned, like his wife not accepting that he finds her attractive when she's fat and his feelings of shame related to being an FA, are issues that have come up again and again on these forums - and while he did say these things is remarkably insensitive ways, he's making an effort to learn. 

While people around these parts are harsh about statements like these, I think the idea behind a lot of the harsh responses is not only to get in an "oh snap", but also to try and highlight what about the statement was insensitive (I hope, anyway!) Sarcasm is designed to pick up on the precise point of stupidity and bring it to the surface - while I think this is frequently a better tool to use among people who all understand the underlying reasons behind the inappropriate comments, the ideal response is that the person is made vaguely uncomfortable so that they reexamine their statement and understand why it was inappropriate (at least, that's my intention on the fairly rare occasions that I use sarcasm). In those cases, I'm HOPING that the person actually learns and then sticks around; someone just feeling completely pwnt and running away might be temporarily satisfying, but it's not making any progress. Did he say some dumb, fairly offensive stuff? Yep. Is pills + alcohol going to be seen as a weak defense? Probably. But when you realize that you've acted like an ass, and you understand what kind of things your statements implied, you want to do everything you can to distance yourself so you don't seem like the type of person who would make those statements. I've certainly blamed dumb statements on alcohol or poor sources of information; nobody wants to admit that they held some offensive views at some point, especially if they've learned since then and truly consider their own past views or statements to be disgusting. 

Wow, I'm ranty today >_> I apologize for writing a novel here. I hope that made sense.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Aug 8, 2009)

Pmdogg, thanks for your post. You're right -- what you said about your wife was uncool. Maybe you could do something especially nice for her to show her how much you love her.  There's nothing like a nice, long hug and a butt squeeze to make us feel loved and wanted. 

I really hope you've learned from this. You're lucky that the worst thing you did on Ambien and booze was make an ass of yourself. It could have gone way way worse for you.

I wish you luck in your marriage and that devote the energy you put into looking for women here into your marriage -- where it can really pay off for you both!


----------



## exile in thighville (Aug 8, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> The first couple of posts were personal ads, making it seem like you were single.



not to go back in circles, but no, he didn't. this was the board jumping three places and sniffing for blood.

that said, this dude doesn't know _what_ he wants.


----------



## Tooz (Aug 8, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


> what if his wife doesn't fuck him?



Then hey guess what! It doesn't justify him looking outside the marriage!


----------



## pmdogg (Aug 8, 2009)

No, I generally don't put people down. I try and lift people up rather than validate my own feelings. I know what I want, and that is to help people around me feel good about themselves. The topic goes back to the old posts that I made which, honestly, are not what I'm about. I'm not making exuses, there is no exuse for what was written. All facts point to me being an idiotic crazy. Once again, I pay for what I've put in front of everyone here. I'm not here for the things that I wrote on here from the start. I've been apart of dim
dims for 2 years, I think I'd rather put the good side of me instead of the drunk/ medicated side. I know that people here relate and understand what's going on here.


----------



## ToniTails (Aug 8, 2009)

that is so cute!


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 8, 2009)

*And now a cartoon break *


----------



## SocialbFly (Aug 8, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


> ......moderator edited personal attack



that was a crappy thing to say...you defend some schmuck coming in here for some extramarital fun and you say this to her....just crap.


----------



## pmdogg (Aug 8, 2009)

I thought that I explained that I don't want or need that here, maybe u missed that.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Aug 8, 2009)

pmdogg said:


> I thought that I explained that I don't want or need that here, maybe u missed that.



PMdogg,

You don't get to control the responses you get. Everyone has a right to their opinion. You post yours, they post theirs. That's how it goes. Unless it is a rules violation (such as a personal attack) then use the report post feature. 

/Moderator


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 8, 2009)

I don't think anyone missed the waffling back and forth.......


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 8, 2009)

Mrs. Butterworth.......my bitch foreva....:wubu:








Well....except when she has diarrhea.........:doh:


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 8, 2009)

Betamax said:


> i love waffles. mmmm



*I love chicken and waffles*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 8, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> *I love chicken and waffles*



Going to post a pic of your big chicken leg? :batting:


----------



## exile in thighville (Aug 8, 2009)

SocialbFly said:


> that was a crappy thing to say...you defend some schmuck coming in here for some extramarital fun and you say this to her....just crap.



actually i called him a scumbag earlier in the thread but instead the mods designated a joke consistent with my usual poor taste for deletion


----------



## exile in thighville (Aug 8, 2009)

...in shocker


----------



## exile in thighville (Aug 8, 2009)

and you called the op a schmuck!

man, poor tooz


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 8, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Going to post a pic of your big chicken leg? :batting:



Not in this wonderful thread -


----------



## pmdogg (Aug 9, 2009)

If I have lost my Right to defend myself on the scrappiness of unworthy asses here than maybe I need to move to a free country. I believed that I spent 12 years fighting for my country to be able to do what I am doing right now. I don't know, maybe the American way of life is not on allowed here.


----------



## katorade (Aug 9, 2009)

Dimensions is not a democracy, it's a message board. Same rules do not apply. You signed over your rights to free speech when you agreed to the terms of membership when you signed up. Sorry.

<--Is sick and tired of people thinking the internet is synonymous with America.


----------



## mossystate (Aug 9, 2009)

pmdogg said:


> If I have lost my Right to defend myself on the scrappiness of unworthy asses here than maybe I need to move to a free country. I believed that I spent 12 years fighting for my country to be able to do what I am doing right now. I don't know, maybe the American way of life is not on allowed here.



I will wait a few moments, while you think about how funny it is that you want to be the only one who is allowed to exercise their ' free speech ' muscle.

Have you been censored? Have your posts been removed? If not, then you are experiencing what is called......' puttin' it out there and gettin' responses '.

Why is this always...always the way it goes.


----------



## Mini (Aug 9, 2009)

superodalisque said:


> respectfully, weren't you once that same asshole once though? its interesting how someone else's asshole gets to be our humanity and our mistake.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Absolutely, and I got the same tarring and feathering that this dude has.

Also, I believe the thread was about pie.


----------



## SocialbFly (Aug 9, 2009)

pmdogg said:


> If I have lost my Right to defend myself on the scrappiness of unworthy asses here than maybe I need to move to a free country. I believed that I spent 12 years fighting for my country to be able to do what I am doing right now. I don't know, maybe the American way of life is not on allowed here.



Let me address this to you personally, and i am not taking you to task just telling you how i feel...

you came here, said what you said, then said, woahhhh, i made a mistake...and you want a take back...

so, what you did was expect us to understand how you feel, yet, not once did you seem to understand how some of us feel...many of us have been cheated on, or been the cheater, and many of us, myself included have strong opinions about it...i wont even go into the fact that you were drinking and taking ambien and that is the reason you said what you said (ahhh alcohol...truth serum as my friends call it).

Now, you are upset, cause you think you have the right to say what you want, do what you want and have no consequences from some of us who are opinionated about it...

yes, you defended the country...thank you for that.

BUT that doesnt give you carte blanche to do whatever, cause you fought for freedom for all. Freedom still comes with morality attached.

you said what you said, and i could have left it if you didnt continuously come back and whine about not being understood, or your right to free speech being violated.

you spoke, you got called on it...now you have a choice here...admit you made a mistake and go forward grasshopper and show you can be a man, make a mistake and take the consequences for it and go on...and show who you are...or keep showing the anatomical part you are now...

once again...it is your choice...and my choice to respond to it.


----------



## frankman (Aug 9, 2009)

pmdogg said:


> If I have lost my Right to defend myself on the scrappiness of unworthy asses here than maybe I need to move to a free country. I believed that I spent 12 years fighting for my country to be able to do what I am doing right now. I don't know, maybe the American way of life is not on allowed here.



Just tell me beforehand: is this one of the rum and valium posts, or is this one supposed to actually make sense?


----------



## frankman (Aug 9, 2009)

katorade said:


> <--Is sick and tired of people thinking the internet is synonymous with America.



The internet is totally synonymous for Europe: more sex than substance.


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 9, 2009)

pmdogg said:


> If I have lost my Right to defend myself on the scrappiness of unworthy asses here than maybe I need to move to a free country. I believed that I spent 12 years fighting for my country to be able to do what I am doing right now. I don't know, maybe the American way of life is not on allowed here.



So let me get this straight....a member of the US Military gets drunk and high off ambien, puts up a personal ad and goes off about how his wife won't stop dropping a load? Granted, he did say he was sorry but then says because he was in the military he can do what he wants, including getting drunk/high and trashing his own wife?

Yeah, I want THIS guy defending my country. And people wonder why I'd rather shoot my own troops than the enemy if I was ever drafted.

Good grief, you fucked up and admitted it. Don't shoot yourself again by saying "I earned the right to do what I want"


----------



## pmdogg (Aug 9, 2009)

I didn't once say that I have earned the right to say what I want. I replied to criticism from a post that said I don't have right to control posts. I replied as to the fact that everyone has a right and the freedom to defend themselves here or for that matter, anywhere in the world. I can't control what is said about me here, but I can defend myself! To put shame on me for standing up for what's right is no mistake of mine. Everyone here should have that same right. For crying out loud, what is it with some of you people here that are so bent on making others feel bad about themselves? You are wrong for doing that. Yall need to chill out a little and think about what you say to people.


----------



## TallFatSue (Aug 9, 2009)

pmdogg said:


> I didn't once say that I have earned the right to say what I want. I replied to criticism from a post that said I don't have right to control posts. I replied as to the fact that everyone has a right and the freedom to defend themselves here or for that matter, anywhere in the world. I can't control what is said about me here, but I can defend myself! To put shame on me for standing up for what's right is no mistake of mine. Everyone here should have that same right. For crying out loud, what is it with some of you people here that are so bent on making others feel bad about themselves? You are wrong for doing that. Yall need to chill out a little and think about what you say to people.


Well, after flamenco dancing on pmdogg's head for a couple days, my tramplin' feet are getting mighty sore. So I'm willing to call a truce, pass around the peace pipe, and give him another chance. 

After all, I've put one or both of my feet into my own mouth more than a few times which, given the size of my feet, is an impressive accomplishment. I've also known to make an ass of myself which, given the size of my ass, can be no less spectacular. :doh:

And so, to continue the footsie analogy: We've started off on the wrong foot, so let's retrace our steps and try to put our best foot forward this time, shall we?


----------



## katorade (Aug 9, 2009)

pmdogg said:


> I didn't once say that I have earned the right to say what I want. I replied to criticism from a post that said I don't have right to control posts. I replied as to the fact that everyone has a right and the freedom to defend themselves here or for that matter, anywhere in the world. I can't control what is said about me here, but I can defend myself! To put shame on me for standing up for what's right is no mistake of mine. Everyone here should have that same right. For crying out loud, what is it with some of you people here that are so bent on making others feel bad about themselves? You are wrong for doing that. Yall need to chill out a little and think about what you say to people.



Problem is you didn't stand up for what is right, you stood up for your opinion. An opinion that many people didn't agree with. You can either sit here and argue it into the ground, or you can do the rational thing, which would be take your lumps, learn from the experience, and move on.

I don't understand why YOU can't understand why it's perfectly acceptable for people to tell you that abusing drugs and alcohol is NOT an excuse for acting like an asshat. 
You can apologize all you want and feel bad about it, but that still doesn't make it excusable, and certainly doesn't mean that everyone has to turn around and pat you on the back. We're not here to coddle you.

Learning from your mistakes isn't supposed to be a ****ing pleasure cruise.


----------



## pmdogg (Aug 9, 2009)

To reply to khayes666. Absolutely wrong and disrespectful. The day that you walk a step in anyones shoes that is in the military or has served is the day that you get the least bit of validation for what you said. I have been shot at, I've seen 3 of my closest friends die next to me. You don't know what that does to someone, nor do I think you even care. To take a mistake and use it against me and then discredit me and the military? I don't get it, but then again it is my responsibility to swallow what is being written here. You need to pull your head out of your ass and think about what you say. You wouldn't get drafted, let alone be given the privelage to put a weapon in your hand to defend what we call "freedom". Sorry you feel that way, try explaining that to the families and loved ones of soldiers who have lost their lives to defend your freedom of speech


----------



## Donna (Aug 9, 2009)

pmdogg said:


> I didn't once say that I have earned the right to say what I want. I replied to criticism from a post that said I don't have right to control posts. I replied as to the fact that everyone has a right and the freedom to defend themselves here or for that matter, anywhere in the world. I can't control what is said about me here, but I can defend myself! To put shame on me for standing up for what's right is no mistake of mine. Everyone here should have that same right. For crying out loud, what is it with some of you people here that are so bent on making others feel bad about themselves? You are wrong for doing that. Yall need to chill out a little and think about what you say to people.



Actually, you DID say you earned the right when you said this:


> I believed that I spent 12 years fighting for my country to be able to do what I am doing right now.



And Sandie is a moderator and what she says as a moderator isn't her personal opinion. It's pretty much policy. We have as much right* to post our opinions as you do and you cannot control how we respond to you. Don't like it? Well, as my Daddy used to say, "tough titty." You can make a logical argument for why you believe your word is gospel, or you can continue to rant and become increasingly angry. 

Dogg, the more angry you become, the farther in a hole you seem to dig yourself. It seemed yesterday you were manning up to your previous poor behavior. However, it appears to me that when you didn't receive the accolades you thought you deserved for doing the right thing, you have become angry and combative; accusing those who here posted an opinion other than the one you wanted to hear of trying to squash your free speech. 

Have you ever heard the saying, "A wise man listens more than he speaks"? In the internet world, I believe it should be amended to read "A wise man reads more than he types." Perhaps you might want to take your own advice and think about what you say to people.

ETA: *I am not implying that any of us actually have any right to say anything here we like; that's simply not true. We are given the _opportunity_ to share our opinion, but we understand that when we post we are subject to the rules of Dimensions and hopefully the rules of societal discourse.


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## TallFatSue (Aug 9, 2009)

Uh oh, looks like my peace pipe is going out! (suck suck, puff puff, cough cough) 

FWOOSH! There, I lit it up again. Hope I won't singe my eyebrows. Again. 

Youch! Ashes down my cleavage! 

There must be an easier way to negotiate a truce.


----------



## katorade (Aug 9, 2009)

pmdogg said:


> To reply to khayes666. Absolutely wrong and disrespectful. The day that you walk a step in anyones shoes that is in the military or has served is the day that you get the least bit of validation for what you said. I have been shot at, I've seen 3 of my closest friends die next to me. You don't know what that does to someone, nor do I think you even care. To take a mistake and use it against me and then discredit me and the military? I don't get it, but then again it is my responsibility to swallow what is being written here. You need to pull your head out of your ass and think about what you say. You wouldn't get drafted, let alone be given the privelage to put a weapon in your hand to defend what we call "freedom". Sorry you feel that way, try explaining that to the families and loved ones of soldiers who have lost their lives to defend your freedom of speech



Ugh, I am SICK of the "blame it all on the military" defense. The military may have caused you to get insomnia, but nobody there told you to chase it with a 6-pack of Miller Lite! Take some god-damned responsibility for YOURSELF. 
Almost every man in my family was a military man save for ONE, and ironically he was the one with the drug and marital issues. The rest of them lived through WW2, Vietnam, and the Gulf War, and not a single one of them has used the military as an excuse for their own personal asshattery. You saying that is ridiculously OFFENSIVE to every other man in the military that stands up for his own and doesn't try to hide behind a uniform when he's done something wrong.

And I'll tell you another thing. I wasn't in the military. I CAN'T be in the military because of a physical disability. A debilitating disease I have lived with for the past 15 years. It's caused me my own great deal of hardships I've had to live through, but I don't blame everything wrong I've done on having to live through it, because I'm not a coward, and I didn't CHOOSE to be here. You CHOSE to join the military, knowing full well what could be in store. I know there are multiple other people on this board that have the same level of problems as I do, as well. Sorry you can't "cancel it out" with your "but I was in the military" defense. Like Donna said, tough titties.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 9, 2009)

My nephew has been to Iraq twice and is still enlisted. He is in Camp LeJeune right now. 

He respects his wife and doesn't trash her on the internet. 

When he went to Iraq, he did it for his country....as in the rights of everyone in this country...not just his own.

Nor does he make the typical excuse for bad behavior that a lot of substance abusers do. 


I don't give a damn if anyone was drunk and high...you chose to get that way so live with the consequences. You strike me as someone that feels sorry for yourself yet exhibits no empathy for the woman beside you.

Being a veteran gives you a free burial and healthcare at the VA hospital- not the right to silence anyone that doesn't agree with you.


----------



## TallFatSue (Aug 9, 2009)

*



?



?



?*


----------



## TraciJo67 (Aug 9, 2009)

pmdogg said:


> To reply to khayes666. Absolutely wrong and disrespectful. The day that you walk a step in anyones shoes that is in the military or has served is the day that you get the least bit of validation for what you said. I have been shot at, I've seen 3 of my closest friends die next to me. You don't know what that does to someone, nor do I think you even care. To take a mistake and use it against me and then discredit me and the military? I don't get it, but then again it is my responsibility to swallow what is being written here. You need to pull your head out of your ass and think about what you say. You wouldn't get drafted, let alone be given the privelage to put a weapon in your hand to defend what we call "freedom". Sorry you feel that way, try explaining that to the families and loved ones of soldiers who have lost their lives to defend your freedom of speech



pmdogg, your military record has no bearing whatsoever on what you've said here, and I'm astonished that you keep bringing it up. You think that because you've served in the military, that gives you license to act like an asshat and not be called on it? Or are you asking for us to pity you? I'm confused. I wasn't even going to contribute to this thread (entertaining enough, just reading it) but damn, you're beginning to sound like a broken record and it's annoying .... plus, it doesn't cast you in the least bit of a flattering light. I didn't like you when you were hitting on women, I didn't like you when you were talking about your wife's bowel movements, I don't like the "woe is me, the little lady doesn't understand me" message inherent in just about everything you write ... but I ****loathe**** this "I defended our country in the name of freedom so don't call me on my shit" line of reasoning.


----------



## katorade (Aug 9, 2009)

Someone rep Traci for me, dangit.


----------



## pmdogg (Aug 9, 2009)

The bad mistakes that I have made here are not the any of your fault or the military. I own what I have written here. However, I anyone hear can't find the peace and serenity to accept what is a mistake that I made, then please find it in your good nature to take your hate and discontent and put it somewhere other than myself. I wouldn't be any happier than to bury those bad moves and go along and treat people here the same way that I want to be treated, with respect to everone here, can we please move on with it.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 9, 2009)

katorade said:


> Someone rep Traci for me, dangit.



I tried to but the unpatriotic rep gods wouldn't let me do my duty.....


----------



## katorade (Aug 9, 2009)

pmdogg said:


> The bad mistakes that I have made here are not the any of your fault or the military. I own what I have written here. However, I anyone hear can't find the peace and serenity to accept what is a mistake that I made, then please find it in your good nature to take your hate and discontent and put it somewhere other than myself. I wouldn't be any happier than to bury those bad moves and go along and treat people here the same way that I want to be treated, with respect to everone here, can we please move on with it.



If you own up to it, then stop making freaking excuses for yourself! Jesus!


----------



## pmdogg (Aug 9, 2009)

Sorry for not telling any of u that I was medically discharged with PTS disorder. But thaks for putting things into perspective for me.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 9, 2009)

I have PTSD too from getting the shit kicked out of me. Never made it okay to cheat on my husband.....nor is it an excuse for my bad behaviors.


----------



## Donna (Aug 9, 2009)

pmdogg said:


> The bad mistakes that I have made here are not the any of your fault or the military. I own what I have written here. However, I anyone hear can't find the peace and serenity to accept what is a mistake that I made, then please find it in your good nature to take your hate and discontent and put it somewhere other than myself. I wouldn't be any happier than to bury those bad moves and go along and treat people here the same way that I want to be treated, with respect to everone here, can we please move on with it.



Hate? Discontent? I am trying very hard to respond to you without insulting you or sounding condescending. I cannot speak for anyone else, but I don't hate you and I definitely feel no discontent.

What I do feel is sadness for someone who refuses to stop playing victim to his own bad choices and behavior. Do you think if you were on the job, for example, and engaged in the behavior you are engaging in *here* you would be able to simply bury things and move on? Life doesn't work that way, surely you know this. It's extremely narcissistic to believe that simply because you say it should be so, it should be so.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Aug 9, 2009)

I have PTSD from being locked in a trunk in a 100+ degree attic as a child, and from my older brother repeatedly holding my head under water until I passed out.

Do I get to say whatever I want, too? Cool!


----------



## superodalisque (Aug 9, 2009)

pmdogg said:


> I have been reading all your posts here in this thread over the last couple of days trying to come up with some kind of explanation for all of you that would try and smooth things over so that those of you who feel so strongly about what I have wrote might be able to forget about it. I finally came to the point of where I have to say something, but all its going to do is fuck me over even more I'm sure, because this shit will not seem to go away. I even tried to ask for one of the moderators to delete my profile because of my mistakes, however, it can't happen. Well, here goes, feel free to bash my words again, I really have lost the will to give a damn about people who don't even know me.
> 
> Judged by the threads and posts that I have made here, it is completely obvious to me that I made bad judgements when I had absolutely not a clue what I was writing about my medication mixed with acohol. I am a married man, who has struggles with his wife, just like any other marriage has. It was absolutely wrong to slander and put her down. I love my wife and I am loyal to her, despite what all of you may think. I disrespected her and I can't take what was written away. The posts that I made were written while I made a decision to drink and take meds. Trying to meet up with other women was a bad move as well. I have no intentions of meeting up with any woman from here. I wish that I could take those posts and delete them, because I did not mean to hurt anyone that is close to me or make it come across as if I had intentions of cheating or sneaking around. My issues are mine, I have to face what I have and make a change.
> 
> ...



glad you're still here. i hope this thread and others have taught you something about relationships. that is the best thing to do is to keep other people out of it. everyone will make comments. most of them have nothng to do with whats actually happening. and you will probably never be able to explain it to thier satisfaction. relationships are not made for other people. they are made between you and the person you love. so don't put it out there for thier approval denial or participation in. if you have problems its really best to go to someone who is qualified --like a marriage counselor. you really can't trust most people outside to really have the best interest of you or your wife at heart--just a whole lot of people ready to villify one or the other of you. if you want to talk about stuff keep it hypothetical and in the abstract in the future. in this way the net does resemble real life. people will never forget anything negative you say that they want to hold on to to use against you. the things you say will never go away. be just as careful here as you need to be anywhere else.


----------



## frankman (Aug 9, 2009)

pmdogg said:


> The bad mistakes that I have made here are not the any of your fault or the military. I own what I have written here. However, I anyone hear can't find the peace and serenity to accept what is a mistake that I made, then please find it in your good nature to take your hate and discontent and put it somewhere other than myself. I wouldn't be any happier than to bury those bad moves and go along and treat people here the same way that I want to be treated, with respect to everone here, can we please move on with it.



I'm going to put this in as simple terms as possible:

I think it would be best if you just stopped posting in this thread. Go find a thread in the lounge, regain some goodwill, read up on some old threads in areas you're interested in and slowly ease your way back into the community. 

Because goddamnit, with every single post here, you're making it a little worse.


----------



## katorade (Aug 9, 2009)

pmdogg said:


> Sorry for not telling any of u that I was medically discharged with PTS disorder. But thaks for putting things into perspective for me.


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 9, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I have PTSD too from getting the shit kicked out of me. Never made it okay to cheat on my husband.....nor is it an excuse for my bad behaviors.





katorade said:


>


----------



## katorade (Aug 9, 2009)

Piccy no worky, Tony.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 9, 2009)

katorade said:


> Piccy no worky, Tony.



He can't help it...he has PTSD......


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 9, 2009)

katorade said:


> Piccy no worky, Tony.



Gosh I'll have to come up with another any Ideas?.....PM me


----------



## katorade (Aug 9, 2009)

Save the picture to photobucket and link from there. Gifbin's server is probably tired as hell.


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 9, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> He can't help it...he has PTSD......



LOL- Kelligirl is that you  



katorade said:


> Save the picture to photobucket and link from there. Gifbin's server is probably tired as hell.



Thanks will do....


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 9, 2009)

katorade said:


>


----------



## orin (Aug 9, 2009)

I soo feel the poster 

like the other day i saw this bigger shapely pretty woman ... and i got so nervous i did not say anything to her at all :-/

but smaller chicks its so much easier for me .. cause i really don't care what they think of me at all


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Aug 9, 2009)

orin said:


> I soo feel the poster
> 
> like the other day i saw this bigger shapely pretty woman ... and i got so nervous i did not say anything to her at all :-/



it's easy. 4 simple steps.

1. what their interests are
2. who they be with
3. what makes them smile
4. what numbers to dial


----------



## exile in thighville (Aug 10, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> He respects his wife and doesn't trash her on the internet.



to be fair

why would you know if he did this or not


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 10, 2009)

pmdogg said:


> To reply to khayes666. Absolutely wrong and disrespectful. The day that you walk a step in anyones shoes that is in the military or has served is the day that you get the least bit of validation for what you said. I have been shot at, I've seen 3 of my closest friends die next to me. You don't know what that does to someone, nor do I think you even care. To take a mistake and use it against me and then discredit me and the military? I don't get it, but then again it is my responsibility to swallow what is being written here. You need to pull your head out of your ass and think about what you say. You wouldn't get drafted, let alone be given the privelage to put a weapon in your hand to defend what we call "freedom". Sorry you feel that way, try explaining that to the families and loved ones of soldiers who have lost their lives to defend your freedom of speech



My grandfather was in world war 2 and Korea....he received no medals of honor for his 7 years of total service nevermind the fact he served on a battleship that was in the Pacific. My father was in Vietnam, he had to watch his friends die around him and got SPAT ON by the same country he was "defending". He was drafted while still in college and still gets no benefits for his years of service. My older cousin was in the Gulf War, he too didn't get so much as a pat on the back for being overseas.

My family has been fucked over by the military for generations, and today we got high school bullies who caused physical harm to other, less tougher students get a hero's welcome just for going to Iraq. We also get guys like you who "fight for the freedom of speech" who then use that "freedom" to get drunk and trash your wife in an open forum. Its one thing to be at a bar and make an ass out of yourself, but its another to do it where fuckups get met with vengeance such as you found out in here.

Look at it this way, a lot of people don't like me....lets say I did sign up and serve 3 years in Iraq, I'd come back a "hero" too wouldn't I? Well, provided I didn't shoot my own troops or beat the shit out of the a-hole drill instructor. Seriously, I don't know who the "enemy" really is. For all I know not all Iraqi troops are terrorists, could just be doing their job. Meanwhile if my senior class got drafted, I know 5 out and out complete assholes and 1 honest to goodness psychopath. THESE guys I know to be scumbags, yet I'm supposed to shoot at people on the other side of the battlefield who may have families to support? For all I know the psycho and the a-holes would leave me in the middle of the battlefield and run away behind me.

Ok, I've gone way off topic. My point still remains, rather than bring up the past, if you have been given a reprieve by the ladies of the community who you offended...don't screw the second chance up. If you're going to get hammered or high, turn the computer off first. If you make a mistake and apologize for it, don't try to use a "freedom of speech" as a crutch.


----------



## goodthings (Aug 10, 2009)

As far as I understand the right for free speech is not being defended during the current war/s. I believe it is oil and domination that are being fought for. And not to make your experience any less traumatic, but you chose to be a soldier and with that choice you knew what the consequences would be. I think you used your experience as a way to rationalize something that was written that others crapped on you about. You made a foolish choice to blame your words on alcohol and drugs and when that did not work you used your military background as a reason to be silly. No matter how you try to tell your side of things those who are haters will continue to be so you cannot convince someone of your worthiness by trying to change their minds, i have tried and others better than me have tried but you have to remember that there are some really miserable people who post here and really it is their deal, not yours. You cannot change those who do not want to be changed, you can only change yourself. Advocate for change and if that does not work then you move on. Also look at the people who are yelling the loudest as they are usually the ones who are idiots.


----------



## kayrae (Aug 10, 2009)

ouch..............


----------



## LillyBBBW (Aug 10, 2009)

I am overwhelmed with the urge to take a pair of pliers and start pulling tines out of my brain. What a mess. My IQ went down 20 points reading these last day's posts.


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 10, 2009)

*To the OP:
A few of the lovely ladies of this Board have extended you a peace pipe offering.
The Dims Equivalent of this.... *







*Don't fuck this up - be grateful, this doesn't happen often..... *


----------



## cheekyjez (Aug 10, 2009)

The annoying thing about freedom of speech is that it works both ways. For instance, I have the freedom to say something hurtful about my wife, such as that she wastes time and emotional energy looking for good in people who've proven that they're not worth it.

But then if someone comes back and says that I'm an insensitive dipstick for saying that, they have the freedom to do that. My freedom of speech isn't a freedom to not be criticized.


----------



## katorade (Aug 10, 2009)

Uh, except for the part where you said 



goodthings said:


> there are some really miserable people who post here and really it is their deal, not yours.


----------



## superodalisque (Aug 10, 2009)

goodthings said:


> As far as I understand the right for free speech is not being defended during the current war/s. I believe it is oil and domination that are being fought for. And not to make your experience any less traumatic, but you chose to be a soldier and with that choice you knew what the consequences would be. I think you used your experience as a way to rationalize something that was written that others crapped on you about. You made a foolish choice to blame your words on alcohol and drugs and when that did not work you used your military background as a reason to be silly. No matter how you try to tell your side of things those who are haters will continue to be so you cannot convince someone of your worthiness by trying to change their minds, i have tried and others better than me have tried but you have to remember that there are some really miserable people who post here and really it is their deal, not yours. You cannot change those who do not want to be changed, you can only change yourself. Advocate for change and if that does not work then you move on. Also look at the people who are yelling the loudest as they are usually the ones who are idiots.



a hair harsh but definitely a lot of truth here. i especially can get with the not being able to change others but only yourself part.


----------



## katorade (Aug 10, 2009)

superodalisque said:


> a hair harsh but definitely a lot of truth here. i especially can get with the not being able to change others but only yourself part.




Some people don't realize they have anything that needs changing unless someone tells them. It's the social equivalent of letting a woman walk around with her skirt tucked into her pantyhose.


----------



## goodthings (Aug 10, 2009)

katorade said:


> Uh, except for the part where you said



ummm, what is your point? was it directed at anyone in particular or a group of miserable people?


----------



## pmdogg (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks goodthings for removing the monkey from my back and putting on yours.


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 10, 2009)

pmdogg said:


> Thanks goodthings for removing the monkey from my back and putting on yours.


----------



## superodalisque (Aug 10, 2009)

katorade said:


> Some people don't realize they have anything that needs changing unless someone tells them. It's the social equivalent of letting a woman walk around with her skirt tucked into her pantyhose.



i agree but there is a big difference between really trying to be helpful and engaging in Shadenfreude with everyone you come across with a flaw. whatever that person has to "show" someone about themselves loses its strength because its more about thier own ego and being right than it is about caring about other people. the ridicule that often follows is especially telling.

besides there are plenty of people ready to tell you whats wrong with you at all times. i doubt if anyone really goes through life having thier short comings totally ignored. and generally they really know what they are doing anyway deep down even if other people don't say so and they don't admit it to themselves.


----------



## katorade (Aug 10, 2009)

goodthings said:


> ummm, what is your point? was it directed at anyone in particular or a group of miserable people?



Ummm, yes?


----------



## frankman (Aug 10, 2009)

pmdogg said:


> Thanks goodthings for removing the monkey from my back and putting on yours.



This is as good a moment as any to get on the post-a-picture bandwagon. 

View attachment troll_2.jpg


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 10, 2009)

frankman said:


> This is as good a moment as any to get on the post-a-picture bandwagon.



better than the evil monkey


----------



## katorade (Aug 10, 2009)

Tony, your gif didn't work again.


----------



## SocialbFly (Aug 10, 2009)

goodthings said:


> As far as I understand the right for free speech is not being defended during the current war/s. I believe it is oil and domination that are being fought for. And not to make your experience any less traumatic, but you chose to be a soldier and with that choice you knew what the consequences would be. I think you used your experience as a way to rationalize something that was written that others crapped on you about. You made a foolish choice to blame your words on alcohol and drugs and when that did not work you used your military background as a reason to be silly. No matter how you try to tell your side of things those who are haters will continue to be so you cannot convince someone of your worthiness by trying to change their minds, i have tried and others better than me have tried but you have to remember that there are some really miserable people who post here and really it is their deal, not yours. You cannot change those who do not want to be changed, you can only change yourself. Advocate for change and if that does not work then you move on. Also look at the people who are yelling the loudest as they are usually the ones who are idiots.



Hey, maybe you should pm him...he is single right?? I mean, i am just one of the haters that heaped on him without reason....but don't mind me, i am just an idiot.


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 10, 2009)

katorade said:


> Tony, your gif didn't work again.



Darn guess just the picture will do


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 10, 2009)

SocialbFly said:


> Hey, maybe you should pm him...he is single right?? I mean, i am just one of the haters that heaped on him without reason....but don't mind me, i am just an idiot.



I guess someone just tore up their free pass - oh well - easy come easy go...
And I think it's other that are idiots not you ...


----------



## SocialbFly (Aug 10, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> I guess someone just tore up their free pass - oh well - easy come easy go...
> And I think it's other that are idiots not you ...



you know, we allllllllllll make mistakes, i am willing to let things go, of course, after i have my say, cause i am mouthy like that...but....that post burns my biscuits...

he didnt tear up his free pass...no one gets a free pass, it is earned...he has some work ahead of him...but i for one, will allow said person time to do it...but to call the rest of us out, for calling him out....sigh....you know how i feel.


----------



## pmdogg (Aug 10, 2009)

Since I'm new, I'm going to ask a dumb question. I'm not the topic of conversation right now am I?


----------



## pmdogg (Aug 10, 2009)

Btw, just changed my meds to lunestra. No alcohol involved tonight either. If something stupid comes out of my mouth it's a reaction to the new meds. No pun intended on myself or anything


----------



## goodthings (Aug 10, 2009)

katorade said:


> Ummm, yes?



ok, could you please tell me who it was specifically directed at and please use quotes of what i actually said rather than your interpretation without reason. If you are going to claim that I called a specific person miserable I would like to know who that person is. thanks


----------



## pmdogg (Aug 10, 2009)

That might be a good idea. At least I could have at least 1 friend here right?Many of my other friends think i'm silly too!


----------



## pmdogg (Aug 10, 2009)

Hey, and we have something in common. We both piss away words and think we haven't done anything wrong. Dog, you've got to pm me!!!


----------



## pmdogg (Aug 10, 2009)

It looks as if I am a good guy now. Wow, I've been trying to tell yall that since the asshat posts that I made. Honestly, it's too bad that it had to happen at someone elses expense. There has to be something going in here that I don't know about with goodthings. Goodthings come to good people, I was not that offended by his posts. But I don't know anything about past conversations here.


----------



## wrestlingguy (Aug 10, 2009)

To the original poster.

I am not going to make any public comment in this thread about your original & subsequent posts here, or in other threads.

I am also not going to comment on any of the posts made by other people here to your posts.

Bottom line is that you've hit some "resistance" here. Understand that Dimensions is not the only forum that deals with BBW's and FA's.

When I first came on the net in '97 to explore my attraction to fat women, I did my homework, asked a lot of questions (respectfully), and found many places on the net to help me on my journey. I spend more time here, but still post on many other forums.

You may find more immediate acceptance in other places.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Aug 10, 2009)

Pmdogg, I say this as a nurse so please listen carefully:

When you take sleep medications, you are supposed to take them and _*go to bed*_. You're not supposed to take them and sit up, talk on the phone, play around online, etc, because it increases your risk of doing silly, potentially dangerous things. They can ALL cause the erratic behavior you've ascribed to Ambien, though admittedly to a lesser degree. Do you seriously want to take that chance?

Why not just take your med, go to bed with a good book and/or your wife, and wait for Mr. Sandman to find you? Why give yourself yet another opportunity to get diarrhea of the mouth... erm... fingers?

/ Nurse rant


----------



## Teleute (Aug 10, 2009)

pmdogg said:


> It looks as if I am a good guy now. Wow, I've been trying to tell yall that since the asshat posts that I made. Honestly, it's too bad that it had to happen at someone elses expense. There has to be something going in here that I don't know about with goodthings. Goodthings come to good people, I was not that offended by his posts. But I don't know anything about past conversations here.



Yeah, there's been some (unrelated to you) tension around these boards lately, personality clashes and whatnot. I would just recommend staying out of the heated debates for now... just keep it light, the lounge is a good place to start. Also, I hope the new meds work better for you - but, shouldn't you go to bed right after taking them? Get your butt off the internet, young man! 

Edit: Whoops, Miss Vickie got to it before I did >_>


----------



## pmdogg (Aug 10, 2009)

I haven't taken my pills yet. I'm on central time. In no way, shape, or form am I acting like an ass right now. I just wish we could all get along. Is there anything wrong with that? I've grown to like you people here. I'd like to get along with everyone of you. Making idiotic posts here has driven me to understand things in a different light. I'm trying to understand, and I think the problem here is that there have been wronged by others and there's a lot of pissed off people here. I got caught in the eye of the hurricane when I was the least bit cohearent of understanding. Now, trying to make up for it and trying to fix things after the storm has passed is what I'm all about. I'm here to have fun and learn things. I could probably use a little finishing of what I say here, but I am very cautious to not say something to piss everyone off.


----------



## pmdogg (Aug 10, 2009)

Missvickie, you really did hit the nail on the head with how things used to be with me. How do you Repp a post?


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Aug 10, 2009)

San Diego is in the central time zone now? It wasn't when I lived there... 

You are going to say stuff that will piss people off, that just comes with posting here. I've been around for a pretty long time and I still piss some people off, and I've recently been put on someone's ignore list (probably not the first person). You just have to remember that if you post, other people are going to respond and you need to be prepared to take it all, whether you like what's being said or not. Also don't make excuses, just take your lumps like a man and either learn from them, or don't. 






pmdogg said:


> I haven't taken my pills yet. I'm on central time. In no way, shape, or form am I acting like an ass right now. I just wish we could all get along. Is there anything wrong with that? I've grown to like you people here. I'd like to get along with everyone of you. Making idiotic posts here has driven me to understand things in a different light. I'm trying to understand, and I think the problem here is that there have been wronged by others and there's a lot of pissed off people here. I got caught in the eye of the hurricane when I was the least bit cohearent of understanding. Now, trying to make up for it and trying to fix things after the storm has passed is what I'm all about. I'm here to have fun and learn things. I could probably use a little finishing of what I say here, but I am very cautious to not say something to piss everyone off.


----------



## indy500tchr (Aug 10, 2009)

fatgirlflyin said:


> San Diego is in the central time zone now? It wasn't when I lived there...



Have we stumbled upon yet another lie?


----------



## SocialbFly (Aug 10, 2009)

fatgirlflyin said:


> San Diego is in the central time zone now? It wasn't when I lived there...
> 
> You are going to say stuff that will piss people off, that just comes with posting here. I've been around for a pretty long time and I still piss some people off, and I've recently been put on someone's ignore list (probably not the first person). You just have to remember that if you post, other people are going to respond and you need to be prepared to take it all, whether you like what's being said or not. Also don't make excuses, just take your lumps like a man and either learn from them, or don't.



and MsFatgirlflyin, that is why i think you rock...i would rep you, but the fricking rep gods won't let me again...we all have people we don't get along with, but no one in my whole life has ever told me i have to get along with everyone...life is a sandbox...i can play with everyone..but damn, some people need to learn to play fair and respectfully.


----------



## pmdogg (Aug 10, 2009)

Yup, I need to change that. I live in Texas, have been for a year now, sorry about that.


----------



## indy500tchr (Aug 10, 2009)

...nevermind


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Aug 10, 2009)

pmdogg said:


> Yup, I need to change that. I live in Texas, have been for a year now, sorry about that.



probably a good idea, the internet is full of so many people telling half truths that you don't want to put forth the image that you are just another one of those people. Especially if you truly want to get to know people here.


----------



## katorade (Aug 11, 2009)

goodthings said:


> excuse me but just so you know I didn't read most of the thread




Really? Judging by your first post, it sure as hell seems like you read the damn thing.


----------



## goodthings (Aug 11, 2009)

oh yes indeed, you are most correct.


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 11, 2009)

Maybe I should start taking painkillers again, all this whoomping and hollering for no apparent reason sounds like fun.


----------

